# [Problems making VISTANA reservations - official thread]



## Markus

I could not book my home use at Lagunamar tonight. Signed on at 12:00 midnight eatern to book for Dec 23, no availability......


----------



## margolism

Same here...


----------



## Markus

Something is definitely off...


----------



## Helios

Markus said:


> Something is definitely off...


I tried for a Harborside 2BRLO but only the large 1 BR showed up, nothing else


----------



## PamMo

Earlier this year, I had the same problem with booking Maui. Absolutely _nothing_ was available at midnight when the 12-month window opened up. It had been reported here on TUG to keep trying. Sure enough, I was able to book oceanview and oceanfront units hours later. Very weird, indeed. It was as if they were dribbling the units out.


----------



## Markus

Got it booked by calling in, waited 25 minutes to get through. Went back on line aftewards, and now shows availability. The agent that helped me was very pleasant and diligeant, at first she could not see anything also. My guess, is that inventory was only released this morning.


----------



## margolism

Markus said:


> Got it booked by calling in, waited 25 minutes to get through. Went back on line aftewards, and now shows availability



I called promptly at 9am.  Got through to someone at 9:15am.  Was told there was no availability and a whole story that made no sense to me, as someone with plenty of experience with this timeshare and Christmas Week.  Net net - the rep couldn't book it.

I refreshed my browser - no availability.

Five minutes later - everything is available.  All size units, all check-in dates.

Not sure what the glitch is / was.  Very frustrating waiting up until 12:00am, only for the system to report no availability.


----------



## margolism

After I successfully made my reservation, the system once again is no longer showing any availability in any size unit for that week.  Very strange.


----------



## GrayFal

margolism said:


> I called promptly at 9am.  Got through to someone at 9:15am.  Was told there was no availability and a whole story that made no sense to me, as someone with plenty of experience with this timeshare and Christmas Week.  Net net - the rep couldn't book it.
> 
> I refreshed my browser - no availability.
> 
> Five minutes later - everything is available.  All size units, all check-in dates.
> 
> Not sure what the glitch is / was.  Very frustrating waiting up until 12:00am, only for the system to report no availability.


Same thing happen to me booking WSJ Coral Vista. There is another thread about this. Needy very annoying. If they say they release inventory at 12:01 am, they should do it!


----------



## DeniseM

When this happens to you, please go to the Dashboard and make a complaint in writing to document the issue.


----------



## bobpark56

I encountered a similar issue with WSJ Coral Vista studio booking back in November. First there was no availability through 16 Nov whatsoever. Then when I logged in at midnight as the clock rolled over to the 18th, I was able to get a Thanksgiving week, 18-25 Nov 2017. Once I took it, no more Coral Vista studios were available. Other units and HOAs showed continued to availability, though.


----------



## Markus

DeniseM said:


> When this happens to you, please go to the Dashboard and make a complaint in writing to document the issue.


I did exacly that at 12:30 am Denise. I remember you giving this advice in the past on another thread. I am anxious to see when i get a response and what it says.
Markus


----------



## DeniseM

There have been numerous issues like this in the past, and even if you call to complain, when you call, you only talk to an entry level person who knows nothing, and will simply say that it's not available.  

To push it up the food chain to someone with authority to look into it, owners need to document their reservation issues with a written complaint.


----------



## pacman777

Having the same issue. Called to try and make a reservation but with no success. Odd thing is that you see Staroption availabilbity (which can't be booked until 8 months out) which should imply that home resort reservation should be available for the same period.  Maybe the greedy bastards of Starwood/Vistana are holding back the prime weeks for themselves.


----------



## DeniseM

Clarification:  Staroption availability includes ALL view categories, so the Staroption availability may be for a different view than the one you own.

FYI - the best practice is to make your reservation online at midnight, the night BEFORE the phone lines open.  For instance, last night at midnight Eastern, the reservation window for Dec. 23, 2017 opened.


----------



## Helios

It happened for Harborside again, two nights in a row.  Two nights ago there was a large one bedroom and last night nothing.  Called Elite line and was told that because of the holidays and limited staff the resolution team will call me back...

I know it sounds ridiculous, but, do we know for a fact the (all) inventory is released automatically or do they need a person to release it.  They need a person to run the elite wait list searches...


----------



## drpayne

Helios said:


> It happened for Harborside again, two nights in a row.  Two nights ago there was a large one bedroom and last night nothing.  Called Elite line and was told that because of the holidays and limited staff the resolution team will call me back...
> 
> I know it sounds ridiculous, but, do we know for a fact the (all) inventory is released automatically or do they need a person to release it.  They need a person to run the elite wait list searches...



We are at Harborside now. Had the same thing happen to me. Called this morning and got someone from resolution team. They said it was due to renovations. They had to use available space for event weeks and fixed weeks. I asked if they were accommodating phase I (all fixed weeks) in Phase II since building 7 is scheduled too be closed next December. They would not answer. 

They suggested we try at 10 month window when fixed week had to accept or their reservation would be cancelled. 

I asked for a resolution supervisor and was told their was not one on duty today and they would have to get back to me on Tuesday. 

If all this is legitimate, I hope it is a one year only and fully paid for out of existing reserves  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Helios

drpayne said:


> We are at Harborside now. Had the same thing happen to me. Called this morning and got someone from resolution team. They said it was due to renovations. They had to use available space for event weeks and fixed weeks. I asked if they were accommodating phase I (all fixed weeks) in Phase II since building 7 is scheduled too be closed next December. They would not answer.
> 
> They suggested we try at 10 month window when fixed week had to accept or their reservation would be cancelled.
> 
> I asked for a resolution supervisor and was told their was not one on duty today and they would have to get back to me on Tuesday.
> 
> If all this is legitimate, I hope it is a one year only and fully paid for out of existing reserves
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It would be interesting  to count the units in Building 7 and in the Phase 2 Buildings that check in on Saturday (I believe there are 2).  I believe 50% of the units were sold as event week.  So if the units in Phase 1 equal 50% or more of the units in Phase 2, then I buy it.  Otherwise I think it is BS.


----------



## drpayne

Helios said:


> It would be interesting  to count the units in Building 7 and in the Phase 2 Buildings that check in on Saturday (I believe there are 2).  I believe 50% of the units were sold as event week.  So if the units in Phase 1 equal 50% or more of the units in Phase 2, then I buy it.  Otherwise I think it is BS.



Without accounting for 2br/3br differences.

There are 60 units in building 7 - (4*12 units on 3 full floors and 3*4 for the floors above the lobby. 
There are 48 units in building  6 (4*12 units)
There are 96 units in building 5 (4*24 units)

60 in phase I vs 144 in phase II

My question is can VSE transfer between the phases to honor the phase I owners fixed weeks?


----------



## DeniseM

Friendly reminder:  Please send a complaint from the dashboard to create a record of the problem.  In the past, they tended to blow this issue off.


----------



## Helios

DeniseM said:


> Friendly reminder:  Please send a complaint from the dashboard to create a record of the problem.  In the past, they tended to blow this issue off.


I already did.  Twice.  Right after it happened on the 23 and 24.


----------



## Helios

drpayne said:


> Without accounting for 2br/3br differences.
> 
> There are 60 units in building 7 - (4*12 units on 3 full floors and 3*4 for the floors above the lobby.
> There are 48 units in building  6 (4*12 units)
> There are 96 units in building 5 (4*24 units)
> 
> 60 in phase I vs 144 in phase II
> 
> My question is can VSE transfer between the phases to honor the phase I owners fixed weeks?


I think if the answer is yes (in an automated way) that would be giving them too much credit.  If the answer is no, then they are (     ) fill in the blank with something very demeaning.

From your numbers it seems like it should have showed some inventory. 

I think to be accurate you would need to only consider 2 BDLO since Phase 1 does not have 3 BRs.  However, if B7 is completely out, why should Phase 2 owners pay for it and screwed them (me).  Phase 1 people should take whatever accommodations Vistana can find them even if the unit is a different size. 

For instance, wouldn't WKORV OF be extremely pissed off if the units were given to island view people (at 12 months) because their island view villas are being refurbished.  I know this is not an apples to apples comparison, but you should get my point.


----------



## Helios

drpayne said:


> They suggested we try at 10 month window when fixed week had to accept or their reservation would be cancelled



I forgot about commenting on this.  This is terrible advice IMO.  Phase 1 owners can cancel or not confirm between 12 and 10 months.  Waiting for the 10 month assumes everybody cancels at the very last minute.  In practice, that is not a good assumption.  Specially for high demand weeks at Harborside.


----------



## Helios

I got a call back.  Sorry no inventory, some members were able to book the units.  Apparently I was not quick enough.  I highly doubt it...

I guess my Fios 75/75 and my finger are not fast enough.


----------



## drpayne

DeniseM said:


> Friendly reminder:  Please send a complaint from the dashboard to create a record of the problem.  In the past, they tended to blow this issue off.



I called to register a complaint Saturday morning. They blew it off with a standard email sorry you didn't get your regretted week - please keep trying. I have followed up and continue to pursue. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM

drpayne said:


> I called to register a complaint Saturday morning. They blew it off with a standard email sorry you didn't get your regretted week - please keep trying. I have followed up and continue to pursue.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Don't call - send a message


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blondietink

So, this thread is confusing right now.  Originally was about availability at Lagunamar which seems to have been resolved, but now has changed to issues at Harborside?


----------



## pacman777

blondietink said:


> So, this thread is confusing right now.  Originally was about availability at Lagunamar which seems to have been resolved, but now has changed to issues at Harborside?



Lagunamar booking issue still hasn't been resolved for me. Tried calling and sent them an online message about issue and both responses were standard BS. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drpayne

DeniseM said:


> Don't call - send a message
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I emailed my reply to resolution team. Is there another email I should use.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Helios

blondietink said:


> So, this thread is confusing right now.  Originally was about availability at Lagunamar which seems to have been resolved, but now has changed to issues at Harborside?


Sorry for hijacking the thread.  I did not want to start another thread if the issue was common.


----------



## DavidnRobin

Perhaps creating a main thread about VSE/VSN reservations issues, etc?  We had one for WKORV also - combine these both into a main booking thread.
Happy New Year!


----------



## DeniseM

DavidnRobin said:


> Perhaps creating a main thread about VSE/VSN reservations issues, etc?  We had one for WKORV also - combine these both into a main booking thread.
> Happy New Year!



Great idea - will work on it when I get back to computer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Helios

While I did not get the exact week I wanted, I was able to get a small 1 BR at Harborside last night.  Both 1 BR units were available last night.  2 and 3 BR were not.  In fact, the large 1 BR is still available now if you want to welcome the New Year at Atlantis.


----------



## pacman777

Tried booking week 52 in 2017 for Lagunamar right at midnight (EST) and no availability what so ever. Same issues as trying to book prior week. Something is definitely not right and fishy.


----------



## Denise L

This whole thread is making me sad .  I don't want a repeat of my horrific February Presidents' Week booking experience from last year (coming up next month), but it sounds like it will be exactly the same!  Ugh .  Sound like folks are getting online at midnight EST with no luck.


----------



## DavidnRobin

Reservation Issue Threads from Feb 2016:
http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/wkorvn-unable-to-book-iv-for-jan-at-1yr.237765/

http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/ongoing-problems-with-starwood-villa-finder.238122/


----------



## DavidnRobin

So... based on WKORV reservation experience last Jan to Feb (as linked above) , I was concerned with reservation issues next winter season, but turns out that the sky may not be falling after all.

I had reservation confirmed in <30 seconds after 9pm for Jan.6 2018 (OFD studio) - that was quick!


----------



## Mauiwmn

Very good news that the OFD are showing available!  There is an issue with OFC, none being populated at all.  Was an issue end of last summer as well.  I sent an email alerting VSE that this is a continuing issue for certain view categories, not populating at the year mark. Must be a glitch in the system which I hope they can correct timely.  Won't hold my breath!


----------



## mauitraveler

Mauiwmn said:


> Very good news that the OFD are showing available!  There is an issue with OFC, none being populated at all.  Was an issue end of last summer as well.  I sent an email alerting VSE that this is a continuing issue for certain view categories, not populating at the year mark. Must be a glitch in the system which I hope they can correct timely.  Won't hold my breath!



You must have gotten their attention, because now the OFC are populating for 1/6/18.  Thanks, Mauiwmn!


----------



## DavidnRobin

mauitraveler said:


> You must have gotten their attention, because now the OFC are populating for 1/6/18.  Thanks, Mauiwmn!



That sucks - glad it worked out eventually, but not timely...
Of course, probably OFD will now be a problem.


----------



## Mauiwmn

mauitraveler said:


> You must have gotten their attention, because now the OFC are populating for 1/6/18.  Thanks, Mauiwmn!



Excellent!  I checked and every size and multiple units for OFC are now available for 1/6/18.  I had checked throughout the day after trying last night and nothing popped up until this evening.  Hopefully, they are back in the system for every week in 2018.  We shall see. I was testing it out after last year's issues.


----------



## DeniseM

Has anyone received a confirmation from Vistana today or yesterday?  They don't seem to be able to email confirmations  right  now - maybe the confirmation machine is broken.


----------



## mauitraveler

DeniseM said:


> Has anyone received a confirmation from Vistana today or yesterday?  They don't seem to be able to email confirmations  right  now - maybe the confirmation machine is broken.



Hi Denise,
They must have fixed the problem.  I tested it and requested a confirmation, which I then received immediately.  Hope you received the one that you requested by now.


----------



## Denise P

I was unable to book home resort reservation online on Friday. It took half an hour on the phone to resolve. They said it was because something had gone wrong with an online cancellation. Still can't book anything at all with the remaining to parts of my 3 bedroom lockoff. I've complained online and I'm waiting for a response.


----------



## drpayne

Update on Harborside - a bunch on inventory just opened including Christmas and New Years weeks that was not available at midnight when the 12 month window opened.


----------



## alwysonvac

Info is posted on the Sightings Forum - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?...ristmas-and-ny-2017-inventory-release.250070/


----------



## DeniseM

Reservations is so screwed up:  Some phone Reps. are insisting that they CANNOT take a guest's contact info for the reservation, and some are insisting that they MUST have the guest's contact info., and still no announcement from Vistana about what in the heck they are doing.  REALLY disorganized.

*The same Rep. also recommended requesting the Guest Confirmation online - something that you haven't been able to do for 6 weeks!


----------



## maph

I called Owner Services last week to place a request to link reservations for two consecutive weeks so that I wouldn't have to move units.  After waiting on hold for about 15 minutes (from Hawaii), the person I got told me that she couldn't help me with the request because she hadn't been trained to deal with Elite Owners!  She transferred me to the Elite Owner Services line, where I ended up waiting another 15 minutes.  Strange days indeed.


----------



## DeniseM

Update on calling Vistana Owner services:

•Long hold times on the phone lines continue - as much as an hour, and not just during peak times.

•For some reason, Owner Services is having trouble emailing confirmations out - often takes a 2nd phone call.

•I'm also getting reports of lots of sloppy errors - like typos on confirmations.

I'm wondering if they are replacing experienced Starwood Staff with new people, and/or reducing staff.

I'm not just whining - I'm posting this here because I know management reads this forum.


----------



## dioxide45

DeniseM said:


> I'm wondering if they are replacing experienced Starwood Staff with new people, and/or reducing staff.


Perhaps they are merging call centers or cross training between them now that they are all part of ILG?


----------



## DeniseM

I certainly hope not!  That would be way too much Info overload to handle effectively.  I hope they keep Vistana separate.  

*Even before ILG came in, the Reps regularly gave out incorrect info - adding more would not make things better.


----------



## Mauiwmn

Does anyone know why VSE is closing early on Sundays now?  They had reduced hours during the holidays but the web site states they are open until 6pm EST today which are normal hours for Sunday.


----------



## DeniseM

Are you saying that when you called today, they closed before 6:00 pm Eastern?  What was the message?


----------



## DeniseM

I just called and it says they are closed with no explanation of why.


----------



## Mauiwmn

They have been closed since 430pm EST.  Yes, I received the message they were closed with no explanation.


----------



## Mauiwmn

I just sent owner services an email asking what their hours of operation are.


----------



## Mauiwmn

As another point of interest, phone wait times continue to be long.  The Elite line wait time has been 30 minutes plus the last few weeks.  Such outstanding service.


----------



## DeniseM

The non-elite line has been twice that long...


----------



## okwiater

Mauiwmn said:


> As another point of interest, phone wait times continue to be long.  The Elite line wait time has been 30 minutes plus the last few weeks.  Such outstanding service.



I must just be lucky. I've called numerous times at various times of the day this past week and have gotten in immediately all but once, when I waited for 5 minutes.

Whether the rep who answered the phone each time was knowledgeable and efficient is another story...


----------



## chrono88

I have also been having problems with availability on villa finder. At my home resort, there were only 1 bedroom deluxe units released on time the last few weeks. There were no 1 bedroom premium or 2 bedroom lock offs released for any of the January check in days. And these are not the most popular weeks in my season so I have a hard time believing all those units were grabbed within a second of the reservation window opening.

Sent from my KFSAWI using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin

As far as this is this a VSN reservations problem thread - I only have positive feedback so far (sorry).

Last Thur (on-line at 9pm pst) - I was able to cancel HomeResort reservation (OFD studio WKORV) that I made for Jan6'18 and rebook for Jan20'18 in less than 1 minute, and received email confirmation a few minutes later.  Last year, WKORV Owners were having a difficult time making reservations (as discussed) in Jan-Feb. So, I was nervous about cancelling and getting shut-out.

Last night (on-line at 9pm pst) - I made a rare (for me) VSN SO exchange (@8mon) and cancel our HomeResort reservation for our WPORV studio (week), for 6 nights in a WPORV 1Bd (as we much prefer the 1Bd). Again, took ~1 minute, and received confirmation within minutes.

I had to call this morning about an upcoming reservation (~11am pst) - pretty much picked-up immediately. I think the Elite #, the one I always call as I am 3* - woohoo! 

Other than PrezDay week last Feb - I have had no issues/problems with multiple reservations since on-line was available (I did prior to online...).  Yes, it can be improved - but sure the heck beats calling at 6am and deal with phone processes.


----------



## Markus

Good to hear of some positive experiences. I hope its a sign that things are improving.

Markus


----------



## DavidnRobin

Markus said:


> Good to hear of some positive experiences. I hope its a sign that things are improving.
> 
> Markus



I think they handle the normal stuff well (enough)


----------



## DavidnRobin

Call today to ask how VSE/VSN plans to take payment for 3rd party reservation changes - took ~10 minutes to get through.


----------



## alohakevin

Trying to get on vistana sight and can't even get on to website. Message popped up about being unusually busy and try back later. This keeps getting better and better.


----------



## alohakevin

Wow! We are are currently serving an unusually high number of guests and we hope you will try again in a few minutes. Thank you for your patience!



*GATEWAY TIME-OUT*
The web server reported a gateway time-out error.


Ray ID: 
Your IP address: 
Error reference number: 504
Cloudflare Location: Los Angeles


----------



## dioxide45

Must be fixed now. I am having no problems logging in to the Vistana site. Perhaps they were doing some maintenance to allow people to add guest certificates online!


----------



## DanCali

I had the same issue booking Christmas week at Harborside at 12 months out. My guess is that all the Christas week inventory at various resorts was grabbed by Vistana (unless you purchased the holiday week for a premium) since 2017 has 53 weeks and they owe owners inventory for only 52 weeks. I was able to reserve week 53 (New Years) easily at 12 months out and some of it was even available the following morning.


----------



## glord

Markus said:


> I could not book my home use at Lagunamar tonight. Signed on at 12:00 midnight eatern to book for Dec 23, no availability......



This is not what we bought into ten years ago.  Yet another bad experience trying to book my KORV South Ocean-Front Ownership.  For the second year in a row both availability and system crashing issues. 

Pressed the search button seconds after midnight last Wednesday for a 2/9/2018 booking - zero availability.  Tried for over two hours.  Tried again last Thursday night for a 2/10/2018 booking - availability for the one bedroom we were interested in but the system crashed saying "sorry we are having difficulties please refresh your browser" after pressing confirm button during the 5 minute counter.  Immediately started over and was able to get a studio, but message came back "booking already in progress" and had to try again.  Finally able to book a studio on my third try after two crashes.  Then, received separate confirmations for both the one bedroom and the studio!  Appears my original booking went through after all, so ultimately I got what I originally wanted, albeit through a ridiculous process.

Then I received a satisfaction survey on the booking process.  I've all but given up filling out these surveys but this was so egregious I went ahead and responded.  Very poor ratings and no, I'm not likely to recommend Vistana ownership.  Of course this is not life and death and in the grand scheme of things not worth getting exasperated over.  However, it continues to be more and more difficult to book what we own such that the value we all paid such a premium price for (and continue to pay in rising Maintenance Fees and now 3rd Party Booking Fees that apparently even apply to our immediate family members) just is not there.


----------



## DavidnRobin

Was that an OFD or OFC studio?  I have no issues so far in cancelling and re-reserving my OFD studio.  But, as mid-Feb approaches worried that I will drop my current reservation (3rd week in Jan 2018) and then get locked out.

It is important to allow for processing time before trying to proceed - I had some thing happen last year ('booking in process' notice).


----------



## vacationtime1

glord said:


> This is not what we bought into ten years ago.  Yet another bad experience trying to book my KORV South Ocean-Front Ownership.  *For the second year in a row both availability and system crashing issues. *
> 
> Pressed the search button seconds after midnight last Wednesday for a 2/9/2018 booking - zero availability.  Tried for over two hours.  Tried again last Thursday night for a 2/10/2018 booking - availability for the one bedroom we were interested in but the system crashed saying "sorry we are having difficulties please refresh your browser" after pressing confirm button during the 5 minute counter.  Immediately started over and was able to get a studio, but message came back "booking already in progress" and had to try again.  Finally able to book a studio on my third try after two crashes.  Then, received separate confirmations for both the one bedroom and the studio!  Appears my original booking went through after all, so ultimately I got what I originally wanted, albeit through a ridiculous process.



I remember that snafu last year (there are TUG threads in which it is discussed).  I tried to log on just before 9:00pm PST about 369 days ago; the system did not function.  After multiple retries, I was able to make my reservation at about 9:20.  As a result, we were reservation #12 in a queue of 15 (for OFC units).  As a result, we are on the third floor.

But we did get the reservation, we are on Maui, and the sun is shining.


----------



## glord

DavidnRobin said:


> Was that an OFD or OFC studio?  I have no issues so far in cancelling and re-reserving my OFD studio.  But, as mid-Feb approaches worried that I will drop my current reservation (3rd week in Jan 2018) and then get locked out.
> 
> It is important to allow for processing time before trying to proceed - I had some thing happen last year ('booking in process' notice).



It was an OFD. Interested to see if we are successful this coming Thursday in booking the studio for the second week.


----------



## blondietink

vacationtime1 said:


> I remember that snafu last year (there are TUG threads in which it is discussed).  I tried to log on just before 9:00pm PST about 369 days ago; the system did not function.  After multiple retries, I was able to make my reservation at about 9:20.  As a result, we were reservation #12 in a queue of 15 (for OFC units).  As a result, we are on the third floor.
> 
> But we did get the reservation, we are on Maui, and the sun is shining.



And how did you know you were #12 out of 15 in the question?


----------



## DavidnRobin

blondietink said:


> And how did you know you were #12 out of 15 in the question?



Not my post, but I have been told what my queue number was at check-in, but never saw one during online reservation process.  I suspect that was the justification the Front Desk gave for the 3rd floor location.

I was #1 in queue for a WPORV 1Bd reservation - and pretty much was allowed to choose my villa location (when I inquired at the Front Desk the Wednesday before our Saturday checkin).


----------



## vacationtime1

blondietink said:


> And how did you know you were #12 out of 15 in the question?



At the front desk on check-in as David surmised ^^^.


----------



## maph

glord said:


> This is not what we bought into ten years ago.  Yet another bad experience trying to book my KORV South Ocean-Front Ownership.  For the second year in a row both availability and system crashing issues.
> 
> Pressed the search button seconds after midnight last Wednesday for a 2/9/2018 booking - zero availability.  Tried for over two hours.  Tried again last Thursday night for a 2/10/2018 booking - availability for the one bedroom we were interested in but the system crashed saying "sorry we are having difficulties please refresh your browser" after pressing confirm button during the 5 minute counter.  Immediately started over and was able to get a studio, but message came back "booking already in progress" and had to try again.  Finally able to book a studio on my third try after two crashes.  Then, received separate confirmations for both the one bedroom and the studio!  Appears my original booking went through after all, so ultimately I got what I originally wanted, albeit through a ridiculous process.
> 
> Then I received a satisfaction survey on the booking process.  I've all but given up filling out these surveys but this was so egregious I went ahead and responded.  Very poor ratings and no, I'm not likely to recommend Vistana ownership.  Of course this is not life and death and in the grand scheme of things not worth getting exasperated over.  However, it continues to be more and more difficult to book what we own such that the value we all paid such a premium price for (and continue to pay in rising Maintenance Fees and now 3rd Party Booking Fees that apparently even apply to our immediate family members) just is not there.



Are you sure about your dates?  If I'm reading this right, you probably mean a 2/2/2018 booking failed?  That would be for a Friday check in, which doesn't exist for OFC or OFD.  Maybe that explains why you didn't see any available units?  I was able to book a 2/3/2018 2bd OFC last Thursday without any problems.


----------



## glord

Ah, it was for 2/9 which is a Friday. I was not aware there were no Friday check-ins for the Ocean Front units. We only bought this two years ago. Very helpful. Thank you.


----------



## The Haileys

DavidnRobin said:


> Not my post, but I have been told what my queue number was at check-in, but never saw one during online reservation process.  I suspect that was the justification the Front Desk gave for the 3rd floor location.
> 
> I was #1 in queue for a WPORV 1Bd reservation - and pretty much was allowed to choose my villa location (when I inquired at the Front Desk the Wednesday before our Saturday checkin).



Which villa do you recommend? 
We're going next month ... I was lucky to get a SO ressie at 8 months - I checked again first thing next morning and it was all booked up, so will we even have a chance at getting a request considered? Am I in line after all the HO ressies?


----------



## DeniseM

You are in line behind all the home resort reservations, so I would expect to get an Island View, and consider anything else an upgrade.  Did you reserve the North or South?  Did you log onto your account and submit a special request online?


----------



## DavidnRobin

As this was an issue last year (Prez Day week) - I was able to reserve at WKORV OFD (studio) for 2018, Feb17-24 - got my online confirmation in about 90 seconds.


----------



## PamMo

I couldn't get my 2018 WKORVN weeks booked last week, so tried again tonight. Could only get one 1BR week booked for 2018 - all the 2BR's were gone. Oh, my goodness, is everyone really booking online at midnight now????


----------



## DeniseM

If you don't book online at midnight, it's impossible to get high season weeks, so yes, I'd say that the people who know the system book at midnight.


----------



## Dawnwrey

Island view 2 BR was available at WKORVN about 2 minutes ago.....


----------



## Denise L

DavidnRobin said:


> As this was an issue last year (Prez Day week) - I was able to reserve at WKORV OFD (studio) for 2018, Feb17-24 - got my online confirmation in about 90 seconds.



Congrats!  I was also able to get our OV, which was super painful last year.  I had no trouble this time.  It was a little slow to log in, but I was able to click through quickly.  When do the email confirmations show up?


----------



## Dawnwrey

Denise L said:


> Congrats!  I was also able to get our OV, which was super painful last year.  I had no trouble this time.  It was a little slow to log in, but I was able to click through quickly.  When do the email confirmations show up?


I got ours within about 2 minutes.


----------



## Denise L

WKORV OV 2 bedroom was fast to book, and I checked availability again just for fun after about 10 minutes, and it still showed up, but I didn't have any SOs left to play with.  What time did you try for WKORVN?


----------



## Denise L

Dawnwrey said:


> I got ours within about 2 minutes.



That's fast!  The online confirmation popped up in about a minute or less, so in theory my timestamp is golden, but the email didn't arrive until 9:30 PM Pacific.  Well, it was a much better online experience than last year...took 45 minutes last year and I gave up and went for a walk around WKORV.


----------



## PamMo

I own oceanfronts, and was online at midnight. The only thing available was a 1BR (which I booked), and when I tried to book the next unit, there was nothing left. Hard to believe EVERY oceanfront unit was booked in three minutes! Actually, I'm super impressed if so many owners have figured out the system.

Last week, there were lots of studios available after midnight.


----------



## Dawnwrey

Denise L said:


> That's fast!  The online confirmation popped up in about a minute or less, so in theory my timestamp is golden, but the email didn't arrive until 9:30 PM Pacific.  Well, it was a much better online experience than last year...took 45 minutes last year and I gave up and went for a walk around WKORV.


Agree! Last year was horrible! This is the fastest I have ever gotten an email confirmation.


----------



## Negma

I booked 1 bedroom premium for WKORN for Feb 10 and the studio side for the Feb 17 2018 without problem. A totally different experience than last year.


----------



## SMHarman

You need to keep checking. Abandoned bookings hold reservations for 5 minutes then release like the countdown clock shows.


----------



## The Haileys

DeniseM said:


> You are in line behind all the home resort reservations, so I would expect to get an Island View, and consider anything else an upgrade.  Did you reserve the North or South?  Did you log onto your account and submit a special request online?



I thought all of WPORV was considered "Island View" ... and yes, I realize that since we're trading our Maui ownership for Kauai, we're in line behind the owners there. I was going to try a request anyway, but was just wondering which buildings are considered to be better than others.


----------



## DeniseM

I'm sorry - I didn't understand which resort you booked.


----------



## Mauiwmn

My recent experience booking WKORV-OFC at exactly 12am EST (with continuing to check availability) one year prior for 2018.  I wasn't able to get the weeks of 2/3 and 2/10 consecutively but I was able to book weeks of 2/17 and 2/24 which will work for us.  Interesting that 2/17-President's week was available and 2/10 was not.  It it certainly the luck of the draw and very competitive to get home resort reservations during prime season.  Glad to see the units are in the system on time this year.

2/3-2 BED LO
2/10-Nothing*
2/17-1 BEDRM Prem
2/24-Studio


----------



## glord

Mauiwmn said:


> My recent experience booking WKORV-OFC at exactly 12am EST (with continuing to check availability) one year prior for 2018.  I wasn't able to get the weeks of 2/3 and 2/10 consecutively but I was able to book weeks of 2/17 and 2/24 which will work for us.  Interesting that 2/17-President's week was available and 2/10 was not.  It it certainly the luck of the draw and very competitive to get home resort reservations during prime season.  Glad to see the units are in the system on time this year.
> 
> 2/3-2 BED LO
> 2/10-Nothing*
> 2/17-1 BEDRM Prem
> 2/24-Studio



We are using the reservations the Resolution Specialist helped us book during last year's February debacle. Last week the 1 bedroom South OFD and this week the Studio. Of course we are fortunate that she was able to book them at all, however unfortunately because of the time stamp we were relegated to bldg 2 North facing on the second and third floors. As OFDs go not the best. 

I continue to feel one has to work way to hard to get the value one has paid for and even then it's a 50/50 proposition.  Of course the proposed solution is to fix your weeks but to do so you have to buy more. I've offered to write them a check to fix our OFD but they won't do it unless I buy more weeks. Rather than delighted clients we seem to be dealing with a company philosophy that wants customers that have problems with the only apparent cure being to buy more.


----------



## DavidnRobin

They can't just fix your float villa.
Why the Resolution Specialist?

There are 24 OFD and 12 OFC for any given week (knowing that some event weeks were fixed back when sales were active >10 years ago) - regardless, if more that 1/52 of Owners want a given week - somebody is going to lose out.  This is why many are denied high demand weeks.
#Math


----------



## Markus

Great experience booking last night at midnight. My reservations were made without issue.

Markus


----------



## tborr123

Tried to book my wkorv ofc tonight exactly at 9 pm pt. All taken. However, if I wanted to use my week 51 ofc there was lots available. Same thing last week. They wouldn't want me to give up my week 51 that they could then rent for a boatload, would they? Couldn't be.


----------



## astorms

I've been trying to book at Sheraton Broadway Plantation, Myrtle Beach for the last month now and have not been able to get a 2 bedroom, or 2bedroom lockoff.  I have been logging in at midnight and I'm only seeing a 1 bedroom premium villa.  When I talk to customer service, they saying that the small half of the lock off are being take up, therefore no 2 BR lock-off avail.  Have anybody else had a hard time booking a reservation at a resort when they log in at midnight?  I've done this three weeks consecutively.   So I booked the 1 BR hoping to get the smaller one later.

I've never had this problem in the last 4 years.  I was always able to call and get the 4th of July week with no problems.


----------



## Markus

Weeks 51 and 52 are already showing no availability at Lagunamar, yet booking window is not even open yet. I hope Vistana gets this fixed before we get to the booking window.


----------



## Markus

No availability at midnight this morning for Lagunamar.

Markus


----------



## Jayco29D

Are owners having trouble booking their home resort at 12 months? Am I reading these posts correctly or is the problem using StarOptions at 8 months?


----------



## dioxide45

Jayco29D said:


> Are owners having trouble booking their home resort at 12 months? Am I reading these posts correctly or is the problem using StarOptions at 8 months?


The problem tends to be with Home Resort Reservations.


----------



## Jayco29D

So owners are having trouble booking their home resort unit that they paid for at the 12 month mark? This seems like a big negative to buying a Westin timeshare. I find this hard to believe!


----------



## Markus

I think the problem is IT related, and for high demand weeks like 51 and 52. I have had problems with Lagunamar for week 51 for the last two years, ( no problems before this time period, but the resort has since sold out). I go on line right at midnight 12 months before, and no availability. The next morning, I call in, and get my reservation. I think the inventory is tightly controlled and not being released timely, or its system overload for peak weeks like 51 and 52.

Markus


----------



## dioxide45

Some resorts, like Sheraton Broadway Plantation, have strange owner reservation rules that it seems that their system can't handle well. So that tends to cause some issues also.


----------



## DeniseM

I think it's an IT problem, too - an example is Sheraton Desert Oasis where there are Flexoption weeks, mandatory weeks with Staroptions, and voluntary weeks without Staroptions.  All these different categories seem to have scrambled the reservation system at times.


----------



## DavidnRobin

In regards to making a SO reservation for Maui (WKORV/N, Nanea) in Sept at exactly at 8 months (9/15-22, Sat-Sat, 1Bd) using a WKV week (81K SO):

The online booking was fast and without delay.  It looks as if they altered the reservation confirmation pages/process a bit.

Nothing at Nanea, but did have 1Bd at both WKORVN and WKORV. Initially (pre-9pm pst) there were no 1Bd at WKORV, but at 9pm they appeared.  There were WKORV OF (limited availability) and WKORVN OF.

We were able to get adjacent weeks (Home Resort and SO week) and the reservation stated that these were consecutive weeks and may involve moving villas (expected as 1st week is the 1Bd side of our OFD).

I hadn't seen a SO reservation confirmation recently - I think it has clarification now (perhaps it did before) about renting SOs, and location expectation:

_Rental of units reserved using StarOptions® (other than a vacation period at your Home Resort) is prohibited. Violation may result in the suspension of an Owner’s right to reserve within the Vistana Signature Network™ until compliant.

Villa assignments are made based on the date/time of the reservation booking. Home Resort Owners begin making reservations as early as 12 months prior to arrival date. Reservations made using StarOptions can be made as early as eight months prior to arrival date. Each villa is ranked within its view category (highest floors to lowest). Reservations for an oceanfront view are the closest in proximity to the ocean with varying views based on floor_.

So now it states that the rental must be during vacation period at your home resort that I take to address the question renting SOs at your Home Resort, but not during your vacation period (not allowed).

Also states about location priority based on timestamp and location ranking (high-low floor; OF proximity)

Interesting... not sure if text has changed our not, but seems to clarify.

It also states in the Special request section:

_Unforeseen events or circumstances beyond our control may result in last-minute changes. As a result, villa assignment or special requests will only be confirmed during the check-in process. Changes to the arrival or departure date or to villa type (other than releasing one side of the lockoff for reservations confirmed during the Home Resort Reservation Period) will result in a loss of priority for fulfilling special requests.

Please note, for Float Owners, the specific view category purchased is guaranteed only for reservations confirmed during the Home Resort Reservation Period, and does not guarantee specific floor, building or villa number assignment. Additionally, reservations made through Vistana Signature Experiences or external exchange companies do not guarantee view category, floor, building, floor plan or villa number assignment, even for Home Resort Owners.
_
So now it states that releasing one side of LO will not affect loss of priority (timestamp), and clarifies location expectation (or lack of...),


----------



## DavidnRobin

No problems when making a reservation (OFD studio) at WKORV for 2019 Prez Week (Sat-Sat at exactly 12 months) using HomeResort SOs.
No site crashes this time.


----------



## glord

DavidnRobin said:


> No problems when making a reservation (OFD studio) at WKORV for 2019 Prez Week (Sat-Sat at exactly 12 months) using HomeResort SOs.
> No site crashes this time.



No WKORVN 2 bedrooms available for 2/17/19 check in. Checked at midnight and midnight + 5 Minutes.


----------



## Dawnwrey

Island view 2 bedroom is available now.


----------



## The Haileys

Very strange ... I was playing around to see how availability was going now that we're past the holiday season.

At WKORV, I can see Home Resort Usage available up to January 12, with flexible dates selected. After that, the room size is available - 1 bedroom premium - but it says reservation window opens in May or June, depending on the date I selected.

Our ownership is 1 bedroom, ocean view, every other year, odd years. I'd call, but our dates are not yet within a year, but this makes me nervous because our dates are going to be somewhat high demand (late March).


----------



## DeniseM

The Villa Finder is telling you that the view you own, ocean view, is no longer available for that date.

However, Staroption reservations are still available, and you can make a _floating view_ reservation 8 mos. before check-in, starting 5/16.

This is perfectly normal for this time of year, and that's why you want to make your reservation the second the reservation window opens, 12 months before check-in.  Calling will not help you with that - you need to make your reservation online at midnight eastern the night before the phone lines open.

Let's say you want to reserve Mar. 21, 2019.  On Mar. 20, 2018, at midnight *eastern, you need to make your reservation.

*adjusted for your time zone.


----------



## The Haileys

There's plenty of availability in January, but none in February? I was able to get a StarOption reservation at 8 months at WPORV in March last year, but might not be able to get a Home Resort reservation at 12 months? Again, WHY is it an advantage?


----------



## DeniseM

February is the most popular winter month, so yes, that is completely normal.  The most popular months always get booked first, and Feb. is more popular than Jan., so Feb. books solid before Jan. does.

There is no reason to assume that you can't get a March reservation - right now, _no one can make a March reservation_, the reservation window isn't open yet - so it's wide open.

Please review this chart - it will make the popular dates a little clearer:


----------



## DavidnRobin

That is ALOT of photos... 
My advice is to be ready to reserve what you want as soon as the desired date is available upon refresh (exactly at 9pm PST)
Practice on earlier reservation openings.
Remember to choose #adults/#children and accept terms  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maddog497

DeniseM said:


> February is the most popular winter month, so yes, that is completely normal.  The most popular months always get booked first, and Feb. is more popular than Jan., so Feb. books solid before Jan. does.
> 
> There is no reason to assume that you can't get a March reservation - right now, _no one can make a March reservation_, the reservation window isn't open yet - so it's wide open.
> 
> Please review this chart - it will make the popular dates a little clearer:
> 
> View attachment 5736


Not trying to hijack this tread but is there a thread with these types of charts for the rest of Sheraton properties?
I am trying to read all the Sheraton treads to get a grasp of the system and to get the most out of it.


----------



## dioxide45

maddog497 said:


> Not trying to hijack this tread but is there a thread with these types of charts for the rest of Sheraton properties?
> I am trying to read all the Sheraton treads to get a grasp of the system and to get the most out of it.


These are the TDI charts for each region on the Interval International site.


----------



## Markus

The Vistana Web Site was very unstable last night. Lots of difficulty making reservations at midnght.

Markus


----------



## BBDad57

I was able to make my reservation for Westin Coral Vista (St John) at midnight, however I believe this timing is rediculous.  I also own a Marriott property and they open the window at 9 AM Eastern.  That seems fairer to all IMO.


----------



## DavidnRobin

BBDad57 said:


> I was able to make my reservation for Westin Coral Vista (St John) at midnight, however I believe this timing is rediculous.  I also own a Marriott property and they open the window at 9 AM Eastern.  That seems fairer to all IMO.



Note sure if the 12-month mark for WSJ-CV is that hard to get at this point in time, but good to know.
How about WSJ-SB? {I think you may be the only owner that lists WSJ-SB)  Those villas were the hardest hit by H.Irma.
Midnight EST is fairer for us west coasters...


----------



## AlmTravel

Hi All, 

I'm a happy new owner of a WKORV 1 Bd premium OV through resale.   Thanks to all the effort everyone puts into tugbbs, especially the Vistana stickys 

While I was able to reserve the March 2nd, 2019 check-in date in my villa type, any changes to the reservation appear risky.   Upon contacting customer service, I was informed the only way to change the reservation is to cancel the existing reservation.    For example, if I attempt to change the March 2nd reservation to June 16th, I must first cancel the March 2nd reservation.   I can see this may result in no reservation since June 16th is not guaranteed and I must cancel the March 2nd reservation.    If there is another way to change a reservation without releasing the first, please let me know.    

I'm comparing to the HGVC reservation system, while not perfect, I've never lost a reservation due to changing.  

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## DavidnRobin

You are not understanding how the VSE/VSN system works - you can't reserve June 16 2018 until 12 months in advance. If you want to use your HomeResort SOs for June 16 - you will need to cancel your March 2nd reservations because those WKORV 1Bd SOs have been already used for the March.  You cannot hold two reservations using the same SOs.  As a 4* or 5* - you can waitlist, but that won't help you in this case as that pertains to waiting for an opening.

You can certainly call Owner Services for the June 16 reservation at 12 months - ask for availability - then cancel if available (it should be).
I would not recommend this. Instead - your reservation for June 16 is pretty easy to make as a HR reservation on-line. It is certainly less busy (demand) than March. So... just cancel and reserve June on-line at 12 months.

This is how it works - and what you signed up for.  It would be a mess to allow people to hold multiple reservations while picking and choosing what week week they want while holding others (like Car Rentals or Hotel Reservations).  That is unfair to other Owners not playing this game.


----------



## dioxide45

BBDad57 said:


> I was able to make my reservation for Westin Coral Vista (St John) at midnight, however I believe this timing is rediculous.  I also own a Marriott property and they open the window at 9 AM Eastern.  That seems fairer to all IMO.


Marriott DC point reservations can be made starting at midnight on inventory release day where the phone lines don't open until 9:00am Eastern Time. Of course, weeks inventory doesn't become available to book online until 9:00am.


----------



## Markus

Villa finder down again tonight.......


----------



## suzannesimon

Tried for 2 hours to book Kierland Villas at midnight.  Kept trying and had success at 1:55 am.  I don’t think the website can handle the traffic.  I initially got on at midnight, but was shut out right before the confirmation.


----------



## Don Springett

I have just failed my 4th week in a row trying to reserve my OFC at Kaanapali South.  I log on at midnight eastern time to the second and then toggle the dates back and forth until the date I want opens up.  I do not get on at 12:00 or even 12:01, more like 4-7 minutes after the hour and then all the units are gone.  I am wondering if I should wait until 12:01 and then fully try to log on.....wondering if the toggling months does not allow the opening after midnight to show up.  Does anyone have any experience with this?  I bought this in 2003 and have never had problems during summer months but these past 4 weeks have been impossible.  I am a 5 star elite owner and I cannot book my OFC. This is crazy.  I am thinking of talking to some people about maybe setting up some sort of lottery - pick 3 dates and you are guaranteed to get at least one of them.  Much better that getting frustrated late hours 4 weeks in a row.  Has anyone every suggested this?


----------



## controller1

Don Springett said:


> I have just failed my 4th week in a row trying to reserve my OFC at Kaanapali South.  I log on at midnight eastern time to the second and then toggle the dates back and forth until the date I want opens up.  I do not get on at 12:00 or even 12:01, more like 4-7 minutes after the hour and then all the units are gone.  I am wondering if I should wait until 12:01 and then fully try to log on.....wondering if the toggling months does not allow the opening after midnight to show up.  Does anyone have any experience with this?  I bought this in 2003 and have never had problems during summer months but these past 4 weeks have been impossible.  I am a 5 star elite owner and I cannot book my OFC. This is crazy.  I am thinking of talking to some people about maybe setting up some sort of lottery - pick 3 dates and you are guaranteed to get at least one of them.  Much better that getting frustrated late hours 4 weeks in a row.  Has anyone every suggested this?



POST DELETED


----------



## kobidobi

Don Springett said:


> I have just failed my 4th week in a row trying to reserve my OFC at Kaanapali South.  I log on at midnight eastern time to the second and then toggle the dates back and forth until the date I want opens up.  I do not get on at 12:00 or even 12:01, more like 4-7 minutes after the hour and then all the units are gone.  I am wondering if I should wait until 12:01 and then fully try to log on.....wondering if the toggling months does not allow the opening after midnight to show up.  Does anyone have any experience with this?  I bought this in 2003 and have never had problems during summer months but these past 4 weeks have been impossible.  I am a 5 star elite owner and I cannot book my OFC. This is crazy.  I am thinking of talking to some people about maybe setting up some sort of lottery - pick 3 dates and you are guaranteed to get at least one of them.  Much better that getting frustrated late hours 4 weeks in a row.  Has anyone every suggested this?


I'm glad I'm not the only one.  I have also been been boxed out the past 2-3 weeks.  We are looking for an April date, but this is only our second year and I wanted to make sure I knew what I was doing in Villa Finder.  Tonight I missed my 9PM reminder and ended up logging in an hour late and there was a studio OFC unit available (and it's still there 12AM PDT).  Not sure if that's useful for you, but I am happy to finally see _something _available.


----------



## vacationtime1

Don Springett said:


> I have just failed my 4th week in a row trying to reserve my OFC at Kaanapali South.  I log on at midnight eastern time to the second and then toggle the dates back and forth until the date I want opens up.  I do not get on at 12:00 or even 12:01, more like 4-7 minutes after the hour and then all the units are gone.  I am wondering if I should wait until 12:01 and then fully try to log on.....wondering if the toggling months does not allow the opening after midnight to show up.  Does anyone have any experience with this?  I bought this in 2003 and have never had problems during summer months but these past 4 weeks have been impossible.  I am a 5 star elite owner and I cannot book my OFC. This is crazy.  I am thinking of talking to some people about maybe setting up some sort of lottery - pick 3 dates and you are guaranteed to get at least one of them.  Much better that getting frustrated late hours 4 weeks in a row.  Has anyone every suggested this?



+1
Same problem
Very frustrating


----------



## kobidobi

Update: I had no problems tonight on an OFC 2BR


----------



## Cybirgat

In trying to book a reservation at the Westin St John Coral Vista and/or the Villas for 12 months from today (April 9, 2019) there is no availability shown until April 16, 2019. This means that even if one did the god-awful “midnight run”, when inventory is made available, it makes no sense to do that until April 16. Can someone rationally explain how, at the 12 month reservation window, all the inventory at the WSJ properties can be consumed like that?  I understand some of the Villas are fixed weeks but Coral Vista is set up differently.  I’m a five star elite owner (own at both Coral Vista and the Villas as well as other Vistana properties) and I have never seen a scenario like this before. This makes no sense to me and just doesn’t feel right. I sent an e-mail to the owners association and they provided no explanation, only a commitment to forward my question to management.  I called the platinum reservations desk twice and they also provided no explanation.


----------



## DeniseM

I am confused by your statement, because you should not be able to *see* availability beyond 12 months out.  In other words, you should not be able to see that there is availability for April 16, 2019 - because today is only April 9th.

Are you sure that you looked at the Villa Finder for April 16, *2019*, and not *2018*?  Right now, both months are viewable on the Villa Finder.

Also April 16th is a Tuesday, and I don't believe the older phases of the resort ("the villas") can be booked with a Tuesday check-in?


----------



## DavidnRobin

Cybirgat said:


> In trying to book a reservation at the Westin St John Coral Vista and/or the Villas for 12 months from today (April 9, 2019) there is no availability shown until April 16, 2019. This means that even if one did the god-awful “midnight run”, when inventory is made available, it makes no sense to do that until April 16. Can someone rationally explain how, at the 12 month reservation window, all the inventory at the WSJ properties can be consumed like that?  I understand some of the Villas are fixed weeks but Coral Vista is set up differently.  I’m a five star elite owner (own at both Coral Vista and the Villas as well as other Vistana properties) and I have never seen a scenario like this before. This makes no sense to me and just doesn’t feel right. I sent an e-mail to the owners association and they provided no explanation, only a commitment to forward my question to management.  I called the platinum reservations desk twice and they also provided no explanation.



Call VSN Owner Services and ask.
The WSJ phases are being rebuilt - you being platinum applied to the hotel side (SPG) and not Timeshares (VSE). Just call VSN Elite line. 

You should post on WSJ thread and ask if other CV owners if early 2019 has opened yet (has anyone made a Jan-Feb reservation?).  I was able to reserve our fixed June VGV villa. But, all phases took a beating and effectively being rebuilt (especially SB). I wouldn’t be surprised that certain levels of certifications need to be attain before allowed to reserve early 2019. 
This is speculation on my part.

btw - check out the drone video that all HOAs sent out - shows great views of all phases.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cybirgat

DeniseM said:


> I am confused by your statement, because you should not be able to *see* availability beyond 12 months out.  In other words, you should not be able to see that there is availability for April 16, 2019 - because today is only April 9th.
> 
> Are you sure that you looked at the Villa Finder for April 16, *2019*, and not *2018*?  Right now, both months are viewable on the Villa Finder.
> 
> Also April 16th is a Tuesday, and I don't believe the older phases of the resort ("the villas") can be booked with a Tuesday check-in?


Thanks Denise...it can be confusing so let me hopefully clarify at bit. First I am indeed looking at April 2019.  Yes, you are correct that as an owner in that season, you can only book exactly 12 months out to the day, however the April 2019 calendar displayed does show when the next date of availability is and yes it is April 16, 2019...a Tuesday.  You are also correct that the older phases “the Villas” are a Friday, Saturday, Sunday check in for “12 month out” reservations however the newer properties, in this case Coral Vista, allow any day of the week reservations even 12 months out.  That is probably why it shows availability starting April 16, 2019.  You are now honing in on the root cause of my question...can someone rationally and in a detailed way with examples, explain how on April 6, 2019 (and BYW, that’s when I first started looking for a reservation so it may have actually happened previous to that date) all St John Coral Vista inventory can be reserved through April 16, 2019.  If one thinks it through, it would seem to take a significant number of owners each with a least two weeks of multiple bedroom ownerhip in the most expensive season to make that happen.  That just does not seem plausible to me, hence my question to those like yourself on this forum. I am an owner of both Coral Vista and the Villas.  My Villa is a fixed week so that reservation is automatic, the Coral Vista floats and my ownership level allows me to book in any season.


----------



## DeniseM

That's interesting - with a weeks ownership you cannot see the availability _beyond_ 12 months.

Did you try booking April 6th at midnight on the 5th, when the reservation window first opened?

What date is Coral Vista _re-opening_ after the hurricane repairs?

I don't own at Harborside, but what you are describing happens at the Maui resorts for the most popular dates all the time. For instance, President's week books solid in some views shortly after the reservation window opens.  

Could it be that the resort is re-opening right before this date and because of pent-up demand, there were many owners who wanted to make reservations as soon as the resort re-opened?


----------



## Cybirgat

DavidnRobin said:


> Call VSN Owner Services and ask.
> The WSJ phases are being rebuilt - you being platinum applied to the hotel side (SPG) and not Timeshares (VSE). Just call VSN Elite line.
> 
> You should post on WSJ thread and ask if other CV owners if early 2019 has opened yet (has anyone made a Jan-Feb reservation?).  I was able to reserve our fixed June VGV villa. But, all phases took a beating and effectively being rebuilt (especially SB). I wouldn’t be surprised that certain levels of certifications need to be attain before allowed to reserve early 2019.
> This is speculation on my part.
> 
> btw - check out the drone video that all HOAs sent out - shows great views of all phases.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





DavidnRobin said:


> Call VSN Owner Services and ask.
> The WSJ phases are being rebuilt - you being platinum applied to the hotel side (SPG) and not Timeshares (VSE). Just call VSN Elite line.
> 
> You should post on WSJ thread and ask if other CV owners if early 2019 has opened yet (has anyone made a Jan-Feb reservation?).  I was able to reserve our fixed June VGV villa. But, all phases took a beating and effectively being rebuilt (especially SB). I wouldn’t be surprised that certain levels of certifications need to be attain before allowed to reserve early 2019.
> This is speculation on my part.
> 
> btw - check out the drone video that all HOAs sent out - shows great views of all phases.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey David...according to the owners association newsletters, the resort is scheduled to open on Jan 4, 2019 so I would think that means they anticipate, assuming the reconstruction plans hold, having any certifications to reopen complete by then. I did see the drone video and other pictures from the presentation and it was devastating for sure. In addition to this one, I certainly will try to post on other threads to see if CV owners have been able to make reservations.  In addition to CV, I too own at the Villas as a fixed week and that reservation is automatic (with confirmation) and has already been made as well starting April 13, 2019.  BTW, sorry for the platinum confusion, (for Coral Vista I think it’s referred to as Diamond season) I recognize the confusion with SPG Platinum. What I intended to point out was that I can book CV in any season so as to avoid any explanations that I am trying to book outside of my ownership season.  I thought I mentioned in the original post that I called the VSN elite line twice and received inaccurate/not of help information and no rationale explanation as to what was up with the reservation process.


----------



## Cybirgat

DeniseM said:


> That's interesting - with a weeks ownership you cannot see the availability _beyond_ 12 months.
> 
> Did you try booking April 6th at midnight on the 5th, when the reservation window first opened?
> 
> What date is Coral Vista _re-opening_ after the hurricane repairs?
> 
> I don't own at Harborside, but what you are describing happens at the Maui resorts for the most popular dates all the time. For instance, President's week books solid in some views shortly after the reservation window opens.
> 
> Could it be that the resort is re-opening right before this date and because of pent-up demand, there were many owners who wanted to make reservations as soon as the resort re-opened?


Yep...Very familiar with the “midnight run” and it only is worth doing if it shows inventory available...which it does not until April 16, 2019.  So in effect based on what is represented, the “the midnight run” will only be effective at 12 midnight on April 16, 2018. FYI...According to the owners association newsletter it reopens Jan 4, 2019.


----------



## DeniseM

So, you checked availability before April 6th, and April 6th was already booked solid?


----------



## DavidnRobin

Cybirgat said:


> Hey David...according to the owners association newsletters, the resort is scheduled to open on Jan 4, 2019 so I would think that means they anticipate, assuming the reconstruction plans hold, having any certifications to reopen complete by then. I did see the drone video and other pictures from the presentation and it was devastating for sure. In addition to this one, I certainly will try to post on other threads to see if CV owners have been able to make reservations.  In addition to CV, I too own at the Villas as a fixed week and that reservation is automatic (with confirmation) and has already been made as well starting April 13, 2019.  BTW, sorry for the platinum confusion, (for Coral Vista I think it’s referred to as Diamond season) I recognize the confusion with SPG Platinum. What I intended to point out was that I can book CV in any season so as to avoid any explanations that I am trying to book outside of my ownership season.  I thought I mentioned in the original post that I called the VSN elite line twice and received inaccurate/not of help information and no rationale explanation as to what was up with the reservation process.



Has anyone been able to reserve CV (or SB) in Jan (or Feb)?  I don’t recall anyone confirming a reservation at these phases during early 2019.
Perhaps they have - but I don’t think anyone on the WSJ thread has stated they have an early 2019 reservation. 
This is what I would want to know.

Denise was referring to the inability to see (or reserve) a float reservation beyond 12 months.  It confused me as well as your post is not clear.

If you own an early season float CV - what do you get for Jan 4th and after - up to 12 month point?  Are those blocked?  Your posts seem to jump around in explanation - and somewhat hard to follow.
Good luck.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrayFal

Cybirgat said:


> Yep...Very familiar with the “midnight run” and it only is worth doing if it shows inventory available...which it does not until April 16, 2019.  So in effect based on what is represented, the “the midnight run” will only be effective at 12 midnight on April 16, 2018. FYI...According to the owners association newsletter it reopens Jan 4, 2019.


It certainly seems odd as Easter is not until 4/21 next year so early April should not be very high demand.


----------



## DeniseM

> I thought I mentioned in the original post that I called the VSN elite line twice and received inaccurate/not of help information and no rationale explanation as to what was up with the reservation process.



I recommend that you call and ask to speak to Owner Resolution Services - which will get you higher up the food chain.  The entry level people really don't much about complicated issues - they can make reservations and that's about it.


----------



## Cybirgat

DeniseM said:


> That's interesting - with a weeks ownership you cannot see the availability _beyond_ 12 months.
> 
> Did you try booking April 6th at midnight on the 5th, when the reservation window first opened?
> 
> What date is Coral Vista _re-opening_ after the hurricane repairs?
> 
> I don't own at Harborside, but what you are describing happens at the Maui resorts for the most popular dates all the time. For instance, President's week books solid in some views shortly after the reservation window opens.
> 
> Could it be that the resort is re-opening right before this date and because of pent-up demand, there were many owners who wanted to make reservations as soon as the resort re-opened?


Very familiar with thd “midnight run” and it only works if it shows inventory available...which it does not until April 16, 2019.  According to the owners association newsletter it reopens Jan 4, 2019.


DeniseM said:


> So, you checked availability before April 6th, and April 6th was already booked solid?


Yes...


----------



## DavidnRobin

Booked solid - or not available?
I am curious if any reservations have been taken/confirmed for CV or SB for early 2019.

To be correct - they are “planning” on a Jan 4th opening - there is a difference.

Pat- has anyone made an early reservation at CV?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cybirgat

DavidnRobin said:


> Has anyone been able to reserve CV (or SB) in Jan (or Feb)?  I don’t recall anyone confirming a reservation at these phases during early 2019.
> Perhaps they have - but I don’t think anyone on the WSJ thread has stated they have an early 2019 reservation.
> This is what I would want to know.
> 
> Denise was referring to the inability to see (or reserve) a float reservation beyond 12 months.  It confused me as well as your post is not clear.
> 
> If you own an early season float CV - what do you get for Jan 4th and after - up to 12 month point?  Are those blocked?  Your posts seem to jump around in explanation - and somewhat hard to follow.
> Good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure if they’re blocked but yes nothing is available. Don’t know if anything after Jan 4 2019 was ever made available at CV as I didn’t start looking until recently. Thanks for your thought regarding no one stating they were able to get a reservation at CV. You sharing that helps and perhaps asking that direct question would provide confirmation one way or the other. You are of course correct, you can’t see a float reservation beyond 12 months, but if you log into your Vistana account and look at the St John availability calendar, as of today what is represented is availability starting April 16, 2019. That availability could of course be anywhere on the property and to your point, the specifics of such availability is not represented.  Never intended to state that it is, only the assumption that CV would be in the batch of inventory available starting April 16 2019...sorry about any confusion (but yea...it’s confusing).


----------



## DeniseM

My experience has been that the calendar means nothing - you are only getting accurate info if you can use the search function and find availability that way.


----------



## DavidnRobin

Denise is correct - that calendar shown on VSE site is not reliable.
It comes down to the booking page itself, and what OS Reps can do (and they often do not have insight to inside workings). 
I still speculate that the official ‘Go’ for reservations has not been affirmed - unless someone confirms an early 2019 CV reservation.

They still need to make it thru this upcoming Hurricane season as the island is still vulnerable on many fronts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TravelTime

I just booked a week at my home resort for April 6 and had no problem. I was actually 6 days past the first possible date to book this date and there was plenty of availability. It was for WKOVR-N 2 br OF.


----------



## mauitraveler

Anyone having trouble booking KORV  OFC for 5/4/19?  Last week at 9:00 p.m. exactly (PDT), I was unable to see any OFC availability.  Also nothing the next night.  Spoke with Vistana rep who, of course, reassured me that there was no glitch and that "thousands of owners" were trying right at the same time as I was.  Funny thing, today at 11:50 a.m. PDT, all sizes of OFC were available!  Can't tell me that that many folks cancelled their reservations.  So, if you're trying for an OFC villa, they are still available at this moment.  CJ


----------



## DannyTS

mauitraveler said:


> Anyone having trouble booking KORV  OFC for 5/4/19?  Last week at 9:00 p.m. exactly (PDT), I was unable to see any OFC availability.  Also nothing the next night.  Spoke with Vistana rep who, of course, reassured me that there was no glitch and that "thousands of owners" were trying right at the same time as I was.  Funny thing, today at 11:50 a.m. PDT, all sizes of OFC were available!  Can't tell me that that many folks cancelled their reservations.  So, if you're trying for an OFC villa, they are still available at this moment.  CJ


maybe they have been reading this thread


----------



## DeniseM

Actually, we know that Vistana management visits TUG every day - TUG is free market research for them!


----------



## Miafinos

New owner of WKORV Oceanfront Deluxe here. Playing around with the Vistana site to get the ropes, but it will not allow me to book at my home resort in the 8-12 month window. Keeps saying I need an eligible ownership week in order to make the reservation. I called but they didn’t have much to say except the website was buggy as should be fixed soon. Here I am a few days later and same issue. Any thoughts?


----------



## DeniseM

The entry level people can't help you, you need to ask for Owner Resolution Services - higher up the food chain.


----------



## Miafinos

Thanks. Will do. And do they still do the “Owner’s Courtesy” Reservations for back to back weeks when you want to split your lockoff at 12 months?


----------



## OC-Alan

Miafinos said:


> New owner of WKORV Oceanfront Deluxe here. Playing around with the Vistana site to get the ropes, but it will not allow me to book at my home resort in the 8-12 month window. Keeps saying I need an eligible ownership week in order to make the reservation. I called but they didn’t have much to say except the website was buggy as should be fixed soon. Here I am a few days later and same issue. Any thoughts?



Hi we're a new owner as well and running into the same issue.  Attempts to book our home resort showing restricted until 8 months instead of 12.  I guess we'll call and ask for Owner Resolution Services, but it would be nice to know how this was resolved.


----------



## OC-Alan

Another question is that we have an Ocean Front (at WKORVN) but there doesn't seem to be a way to specify an OF on vistana.com -- only the standard Villa (studio / 1br / 2br).  Do they automatically assign you to OF for you or do you need to call?


----------



## blondietink

I believe the ocean front units at North require more options to book than a non-Ocean front unit. It will also say Ocean Front after the type of villa on the description.


----------



## dioxide45

OC-Alan said:


> Another question is that we have an Ocean Front (at WKORVN) but there doesn't seem to be a way to specify an OF on vistana.com -- only the standard Villa (studio / 1br / 2br).  Do they automatically assign you to OF for you or do you need to call?


Are you 100% sure that your unit number is an OF?


----------



## vacationtime1

OC-Alan said:


> Another question is that we have an Ocean Front (at WKORVN) but there doesn't seem to be a way to specify an OF on vistana.com -- only the standard Villa (studio / 1br / 2br).  Do they automatically assign you to OF for you or do you need to call?



If you make your reservation 8-12 months in advance, you are reserving what you own (OF, OV, etc.) -- because that is all you can reserve.


----------



## OC-Alan

dioxide45 said:


> Are you 100% sure that your unit number is an OF?


----------



## OC-Alan

blondietink said:


> I believe the ocean front units at North require more options to book than a non-Ocean front unit. It will also say Ocean Front after the type of villa on the description.



Yes that was a clue for me as well.  The "standard" villas are 148K and we have 176K.

When I tried this search late last night (midnight-ish) it was not giving me the correct options.  But when I logged out and logged back in and restarted the search the correct options are coming up now so all is good.

Thanks for everyone's responses and help.

Cheers,
-Alan


----------



## chemteach

The online system was really messed up tonight.  I went to reserve a unit, it showed as available, gave me a reference number, and wouldn't let me reserve the unit.  UGH.


----------



## glord

chemteach said:


> The online system was really messed up tonight.  I went to reserve a unit, it showed as available, gave me a reference number, and wouldn't let me reserve the unit.  UGH.


I had exactly the same issue last night. Tried again, same result. Third time, nothing available.


----------



## mauitraveler

chemteach said:


> The online system was really messed up tonight.  I went to reserve a unit, it showed as available, gave me a reference number, and wouldn't let me reserve the unit.  UGH.


Sorry that you had such a frustrating experience.  Is there any availability for the unit that you want this a.m., or have you had a chance to call this a.m. with the reference number to see why the system wouldn't allow you to reserve the unit?  Good luck and let us know how you do.  CJ


----------



## ciscogizmo1

So I'm trying to reserve August 4th next year at WKORV and when I do the resort finder option it says I can't reserve until Dec 4th with staroptions.  I don't want to reserve with staroptions.  I want to reserve my owner's week.   I'm in Hawaii now so does that mean I have to call at 3 am to reserve?  Never had problems reserving online before.  Thanks, Tina


----------



## blondietink

Ate you reserving in the season you own? If not, then you would have to wait until a week in your season opens up. I think.


----------



## dioxide45

blondietink said:


> Ate you reserving in the season you own? If not, then you would have to wait until a week in your season opens up. I think.


Hawaii only has one season. Another question would be what view does @ciscogizmo1 own. If there are no units left in their view category, it will only let them attempt to book with SOs.


----------



## controller1

ciscogizmo1 said:


> So I'm trying to reserve August 4th next year at WKORV and when I do the resort finder option it says I can't reserve until Dec 4th with staroptions.  I don't want to reserve with staroptions.  I want to reserve my owner's week.   I'm in Hawaii now so does that mean I have to call at 3 am to reserve?  Never had problems reserving online before.  Thanks, Tina



Are you reserving for a full week?  If not, unless you own Westin Flex, you would need to reserve for a full 7 days for a Home Resort reservation. If you are reserving for less than 7 days then the system will show that you can't reserve until December 4th.


----------



## dioxide45

controller1 said:


> Are you reserving for a full week?  If not, unless you own Westin Flex, you would need to reserve for a full 7 days for a Home Resort reservation. If you are reserving for less than 7 days then the system will show that you can't reserve until December 4th.


You must also be reserving for a Fri, Sat, Sun check in date. If you have a starting date on a non checkin day for the resort, it will go the SO route.


----------



## controller1

dioxide45 said:


> You must also be reserving for a Fri, Sat, Sun check in date. If you have a starting date on a non checkin day for the resort, it will go the SO route.



OP states she is trying to reserve for Aug 4, 2019 which is a Sunday.


----------



## DavidnRobin

ciscogizmo1 said:


> So I'm trying to reserve August 4th next year at WKORV and when I do the resort finder option it says I can't reserve until Dec 4th with staroptions.  I don't want to reserve with staroptions.  I want to reserve my owner's week.   I'm in Hawaii now so does that mean I have to call at 3 am to reserve?  Never had problems reserving online before.  Thanks, Tina



Hi Tina - 
If you want to call- yes, 3am HST
but, as you are an long time Tugger I assume you have used the online before.

What do you exactly own? Make sure the correct boxes are checked.  You are looking at a Sunday checkin. So that may limit availability.  Did you look at Aug 3?
If you own OV or IV - you should not have an issue at 12 months. If OF or straight up 1Bd - then you may have issue as this week is Golden Week (iirc).  Also last weeks of summer vacation for most west coast kids.
So - you should be reserving at exactly 12 months (as I assume you have) - but be wary of the time change - online is at 9pm PST - so 6pm - unless when daylight savings time if that matters, etc...

Try another browser - that shouldn’t be an issue as you did see reservations.

I can check to see if I can reserve our 1Bd side, it is OFD so very limited.

I checked - no availability on either Aug 4 or Aug 3 2019...
For 1Bd OFD - latest I could find was June 8.

I hope I don’t have same issue when trying to reserve our Sept 2019 week as we will be in HI.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kobidobi

DavidnRobin said:


> Hi Tina -
> If you want to call- yes, 3am HST
> but, as you are an long time Tugger I assume you have used the online before.
> 
> What do you exactly own? Make sure the correct boxes are checked.  You are looking at a Sunday checkin. So that may limit availability.  Did you look at Aug 3?
> If you own OV or IV - you should not have an issue at 12 months. If OF or straight up 1Bd - then you may have issue as this week is Golden Week (iirc).  Also last weeks of summer vacation for most west coast kids.
> So - you should be reserving at exactly 12 months (as I assume you have) - but be wary of the time change - online is at 9pm PST - so 6pm - unless when daylight savings time if that matters, etc...
> 
> Try another browser - that shouldn’t be an issue as you did see reservations.
> 
> I can check to see if I can reserve our 1Bd side, it is OFD so very limited.
> 
> I checked - no availability on either Aug 4 or Aug 3 2019...
> For 1Bd OFD - latest I could find was June 8.
> 
> I hope I don’t have same issue when trying to reserve our Sept 2019 week as we will be in HI.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



As an additional data point, I checked both last night and this morning and the OFC units were available (studio, 1br, and 2 br) for an 8/4 checkin.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ciscogizmo1

Thanks, I was trying to reserve 8/3 sorry I wasn’t clear.  No availability so I tried to reserve 8/4 at midnight EST and it gave me the same message.  I’m in Hawaii so waking up at 3 am wasn’t going to happen to call.  I checked at 1pm EST when I got up at 7 am Maui time and I could reserve a Sunday check-in.   I guess by time I checked for 8/3 Check-in I was late and all were taken.  I’ve done online reservations for as long as it was available and never had this issue.   I was planning on renting out this week.  I might change the week to thanksgiving.   I own ocean view 2 bedroom on the original side.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Markus

No availability for Lagunamar checking in on Dec 21 2019, tonight. I tried until 1:15 am, but nothing showed up. Will have to call in the morning.

Markus


----------



## margolism

Markus said:


> No availability for Lagunamar checking in on Dec 21 2019, tonight. I tried until 1:15 am, but nothing showed up. Will have to call in the morning.
> 
> Markus



Any luck?  I had the same experience last night (and the night before) - no availability for ANY size unit right at midnight.


----------



## DannyTS

Markus said:


> No availability for Lagunamar checking in on Dec 21 2019, tonight. I tried until 1:15 am, but nothing showed up. Will have to call in the morning.
> 
> Markus



my understanding is that only 50% of the 51-52 weeks at Lagunamar were sold as event weeks. The rest should be open to platinum owners. So there should be 150 studios and 150 one bedroom condos available for both weeks. It is hard to me to believe that there are that many owners trying to get one of these 600 condos since most have already planned for next year and booked already (like myself)

It is obvious to me what is happening: Vistina is keeping all these 300 condos and rents them out. How is this a fair business practice? How is this not unjust enrichment?

As I stated before, i am not too interested at this moment in those weeks, i think they are too busy for us to enjoy staying there. I am surprised though others are not asking Vistana for a breakdown of available condos between owners and Vistana to see if they keep more than they should.


----------



## blondietink

We had a conversation with our favorite pool concierge during  our last visit and he told us to never go to Lagunamar during Christmas, February break and/or Easter week.  He said people literally sleep on the loungers by the pool to save them. They have rows upon rows of loungers, so many that you can't walk through them to the pool. Doesn't sound much like a vacation to me.


----------



## DannyTS

blondietink said:


> We had a conversation with our favorite pool concierge during  our last visit and he told us to never go to Lagunamar during Christmas, February break and/or Easter week.  He said people literally sleep on the loungers by the pool to save them. They have rows upon rows of loungers, so many that you can't walk through them to the pool. Doesn't sound much like a vacation to me.


That may be true. 
At the same time, what options do people with kids have? The best time to go to the Caribbean and Mexico is November to May. The reason why 51 52 and spring break are so busy is because some people have no other choice but to go when kids are on vacation. 

But let's be clear, If Vistana takes all the 51-52 weeks available in order to rent them for a nice profit, they do not do it to do you a favor but for their own good.


----------



## Markus

Shut out again last night on week 52!


----------



## DannyTS

Markus said:


> Shut out again last night on week 52!


good for you


----------



## Markus

It means no availability again last night


----------



## Markus

margolism said:


> Any luck?  I had the same experience last night (and the night before) - no availability for ANY size unit right at midnight.


No luck on the phone. The staff do not understand the situation and the fact that at least 50% of the resort should have been available.


----------



## TravelTime

Deleted - found answer above


----------



## DannyTS

Markus said:


> It means no availability again last night


woops, sorry


----------



## SMHarman

DannyTS said:


> my understanding is that only 50% of the 51-52 weeks at Lagunamar were sold as event weeks. The rest should be open to platinum owners. So there should be 150 studios and 150 one bedroom condos available for both weeks. It is hard to me to believe that there are that many owners trying to get one of these 600 condos since most have already planned for next year and booked already (like myself)
> 
> It is obvious to me what is happening: Vistina is keeping all these 300 condos and rents them out. How is this a fair business practice? How is this not unjust enrichment?
> 
> As I stated before, i am not too interested at this moment in those weeks, i think they are too busy for us to enjoy staying there. I am surprised though others are not asking Vistana for a breakdown of available condos between owners and Vistana to see if they keep more than they should.


It's not that simple. The rules for phase 1 and 2 are different to 3 and 4. That said zero is unusual.  Further I believe that Vistana don't have the ability to do fully as you suspect without breaking bylaws though who would audit or enforce that, their VVN appointed board?


----------



## maph

From the Ownership Documents, available through the Vistana website;

Phase One Vacation Unit means a Vacation Unit numbered 0431 through 0486; a Vacation Unit numbered 0531 through 0588, a Vacation Unit numbered 0621 through 0686 or a Vacation Unit numbered 0721 through 0786.

Phase one is only buildings 4, 5, 6, and 7.

Also from the docs;

For Phase One Vacation Units, no more than 50% of the Vacation Ownership Interests in each Vacation Week shall be designated as Ultra Premium, Fixed, or Event. For Phase Two, Three and Four Vacation Units, the Vacation Weeks including Christmas and New Year’s Day will be sold exclusively as Event Weeks.

50% of the units in the four buildings, or roughly 2 buildings out of 14 (about 14%), should have weeks 51 and 52 available to Platinum+ owners.  It's not 25%, but still a fair number of 51 & 52 weeks should be showing up for booking.


----------



## margolism

Would this also mean that not all Platinum Plus owners can book weeks 51 or 52?  For example, let's say a PP owner is deeded with a unit NOT in phase 1 - are these owners excluded from booking weeks 51 and 52? How does that work?

My deeded unit number falls within Phase 1 and I was still unable to book anything for weeks 51 or 52 this year at EXACTLY midnight.



maph said:


> From the Ownership Documents, available through the Vistana website;
> 
> Phase One Vacation Unit means a Vacation Unit numbered 0431 through 0486; a Vacation Unit numbered 0531 through 0588, a Vacation Unit numbered 0621 through 0686 or a Vacation Unit numbered 0721 through 0786.
> 
> Phase one is only buildings 4, 5, 6, and 7.
> 
> Also from the docs;
> 
> For Phase One Vacation Units, no more than 50% of the Vacation Ownership Interests in each Vacation Week shall be designated as Ultra Premium, Fixed, or Event. For Phase Two, Three and Four Vacation Units, the Vacation Weeks including Christmas and New Year’s Day will be sold exclusively as Event Weeks.
> 
> 50% of the units in the four buildings, or roughly 2 buildings out of 14 (about 14%), should have weeks 51 and 52 available to Platinum+ owners.  It's not 25%, but still a fair number of 51 & 52 weeks should be showing up for booking.


----------



## maph

margolism said:


> Would this also mean that not all Platinum Plus owners can book weeks 51 or 52?  For example, let's say a PP owner is deeded with a unit NOT in phase 1 - are these owners excluded from booking weeks 51 and 52? How does that work?
> 
> My deeded unit number falls within Phase 1 and I was still unable to book anything for weeks 51 or 52 this year at EXACTLY midnight.



As far as I know there is nothing in the governing documents that say you are restricted to only those units within your phase.  I've never tried to book 51 or 52 (I own OS & there aren't any phase 1 OS units) but it certainly seems that there should be something available.  In the past I've had problems with booking my WKORV OFC unit at midnight & was able to get technical support at Vistana to track exactly what happened when I was making the booking & find what I was doing wrong.  Maybe that could work for you?


----------



## cindylou

Anyone else not able to get into Vistana reservations right now?  I get "Please try again later, we are sorry for the inconvenience."


----------



## controller1

cindylou said:


> Anyone else not able to get into Vistana reservations right now?  I get "Please try again later, we are sorry for the inconvenience."



Just logged in with no problem.


----------



## Denise L

I was also able to log in without a problem.  But it took a bit of time before my confirmation window popped up.  Obviously it is a busy time to book, or else the processing servers are slow.


----------



## kobidobi

I got in too and was pleasantly surprised to get a unit.


----------



## suzannesimon

cindylou said:


> Anyone else not able to get into Vistana reservations right now?  I get "Please try again later, we are sorry for the inconvenience."




I got that last March trying to book Kierland Villas. I tried every 5 minutes until 1:45 EST and finally got my week.  Persistent pays off!


----------



## DavidnRobin

No problem last night (9pm PST) in reserving WKORV (OFD studio) for 2020 Prez Day week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## critterchick

cindylou said:


> Anyone else not able to get into Vistana reservations right now?  I get "Please try again later, we are sorry for the inconvenience."



We had no problem getting in, looking for Presidents Day next year. DH thought he had grabbed a 1BR at Nanea, but the “checking eligibility” wheel spun endlessly and finally gave an error message. When he went back, less than one minute, and tried again, all of the 1BR were gone. I was logged in on my computer and was able to snag a 1BR at WKORV. They were gone by 9:10 PST. 

I know demand is high for President’s Day on Maui (Princeville is still available today), but I suspect that some of the activity is on Vistana’s part. I checked for a week on January 25 at Nanea. No 1BR available, but if I go to the Marriott website, I can book it for money. I’m sure this has been discussed before, but I think they should give owners more time to book before they turn it over to revenue.


----------



## Dawnwrey

I had no problem Wednesday night booking presidents week 2020 at WKORVN.


----------



## DavidnRobin

critterchick said:


> We had no problem getting in, looking for Presidents Day next year. DH thought he had grabbed a 1BR at Nanea, but the “checking eligibility” wheel spun endlessly and finally gave an error message. When he went back, less than one minute, and tried again, all of the 1BR were gone. I was logged in on my computer and was able to snag a 1BR at WKORV. They were gone by 9:10 PST.
> 
> I know demand is high for President’s Day on Maui (Princeville is still available today), but I suspect that some of the activity is on Vistana’s part. I checked for a week on January 25 at Nanea. No 1BR available, but if I go to the Marriott website, I can book it for money. I’m sure this has been discussed before, but I think they should give owners more time to book before they turn it over to revenue.



They own their own inventory (plus other minor ways that they obtain inventory this far out).

Unless they raise rental rates for Prez Day week (and other peak times) - their motivation is low to hoard inventory of ultra prime weeks. As they have minor obstacles in using their weeks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM

critterchick said:


> I know demand is high for President’s Day on Maui (Princeville is still available today), but I suspect that some of the activity is on Vistana’s part. I checked for a week on January 25 at Nanea. No 1BR available, but if I go to the Marriott website, I can book it for money. I’m sure this has been discussed before,* but I think they should give owners more time to book before they turn it over to revenue.*



That's not how it works actually:

-Vistana can rent any inventory *that belongs to them* - for instantance deeds they own, any weeks that the owners  have converted to hotel points, foreclosed deeds, etc.

-At 60 days before check in, Vistana can Hoover up any unreserved inventory - but not a year before.

-They cannot rent inventory that is in the owner's inventory bucket, until 60 days before check-in.


----------



## DavidnRobin

As compared to the initial rollout of the reservation system for Prez week at WKORV/N.
The systems seems to be able handle the load (comparatively)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mauitraveler

cindylou said:


> Anyone else not able to get into Vistana reservations right now?  I get "Please try again later, we are sorry for the inconvenience."


cindylou,
Sorry to hear that you had difficulties getting in.  Were you able to finally get in and book a reservation?  Are you going to try again tonight?  I had to do that last year and ended up getting a Sunday check-in date.  I also kept checking for about a week just in case someone cancelled a Saturday check-in.  CJ


----------



## SMHarman

critterchick said:


> We had no problem getting in, looking for Presidents Day next year. DH thought he had grabbed a 1BR at Nanea, but the “checking eligibility” wheel spun endlessly and finally gave an error message. When he went back, less than one minute, and tried again, all of the 1BR were gone. I was logged in on my computer and was able to snag a 1BR at WKORV. They were gone by 9:10 PST.
> 
> I know demand is high for President’s Day on Maui (Princeville is still available today), but I suspect that some of the activity is on Vistana’s part. I checked for a week on January 25 at Nanea. No 1BR available, but if I go to the Marriott website, I can book it for money. I’m sure this has been discussed before, but I think they should give owners more time to book before they turn it over to revenue.


That's not the turned over for revenue. Marriott own and pay MF for about 20%+ of most resorts and those are available for hotel rental on the hotel sites. That availability bucket has nothing to do with your availability bucket.


----------



## 1320401

Any idea when the home resort window for 2/29/20 opens? Is it midnight on the 28th or the 1st?


----------



## suzannesimon

1320401 said:


> Any idea when the home resort window for 2/29/20 opens? Is it midnight on the 28th or the 1st?


Midnight EST on the 28th  (which is really the beginning of the 29th).


----------



## 1320401

suzannesimon said:


> Midnight EST on the 28th  (which is really the beginning of the 29th).



Thanks! So would 3/1/20 open at 12:01am on 3/2/19? Still deciding between a Saturday or Sunday arrival.


----------



## Henry M.

To make a reservation for 3/1/2020, I'd be logged in and ready to go at 11:59pm on 2/28/2019. I am not sure what the leap year does to the process, but late on 3/1/2019 is when you get ready to make a reservation for 3/2/2020, just as the clock strikes midnight.


----------



## 1320401

Henry M. said:


> To make a reservation for 3/1/2020, I'd be logged in and ready to go at 11:59pm on 2/28/2019. I am not sure what the leap year does to the process, but late on 3/1/2019 is when you get ready to make a reservation for 3/2/2020, just as the clock strikes midnight.



You were exactly right. Both 2/29/20 and 3/1/20 opened up at 12:00:01 on 3/1/19.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## rickandcindy23

I cannot book anything online for 2020 at all and haven't been able to book anything for 2020.  I get an "error occurred" message in red letters.

Then I called to switch a Palmetto one bedroom Platinum from 7/28 to 7/27, and I was told that because of the room number, I cannot book anything for a Saturday check-in until 8 months before because my unit only allows Fri and Sun check-in.  I have always booked whatever I want for Palmetto season with that one bedroom.

This is unbelievable.


----------



## JessI

I've been trying to book WKORV 1 bedroom at the 8 month mark at Midnight EST for the past 6 weeks and keep getting the same error occurred message.  I click on the reservation details when it's open.  It takes me to the next page, the wheel spins then i get a red error occurred.  I was able to book fine for Feb of 2020.  Has something changed?  Is the inventory gone?  Is it hard to trade in now using SO?  I'm at a complete loss of what to do.  Any help?


----------



## DeniseM

This is completely normal:  That time frame is spring break and lots of people are trying to make the same reservation and some have faster fingers, or faster internet, and they get the reservation first.  If you want to find more availability, make a fall reservation.


----------



## CPNY

This isn’t a problem, more of a question. Closing on a resale that comes with 2019 star options. I won’t be able to make a reservation since I have 3 trips planned and time already time off work. What is the last day to deposit in interval?


----------



## dioxide45

CPNY said:


> This isn’t a problem, more of a question. Closing on a resale that comes with 2019 star options. I won’t be able to make a reservation since I have 3 trips planned and time already time off work. What is the last day to deposit in interval?


I believe it is 12/31.


----------



## bizaro86

dioxide45 said:


> I believe it is 12/31.



Correct. I had a deposit verified last year on a resale that didn't close until the week of Christmas.


----------



## wsteel

With regard to reservation windows opening at midnight 8 months in advance - what timezone is midnight?


----------



## controller1

wsteel said:


> With regard to reservation windows opening at midnight 8 months in advance - what timezone is midnight?



Eastern


----------



## Sicksir

Question for you folks. I’ve got a 2 bedroom OV and a 1 bed EOY OV at WKORV. For next year, I’m trying to make a 14 night 1 bedroom reservation. Online it’s not letting me combine, so my question is if I can 
1) call in at the 12 month window and get them to combine on the phone?
2) book 7 nights 12 month window and do the same for the next 7 nights online. Then call in and ask if they can combine the reservations?

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## echino

These are two separate ownerships, you cannot combine them into one single home resort reservation.


----------



## mauitraveler

Sicksir said:


> Question for you folks. I’ve got a 2 bedroom OV and a 1 bed EOY OV at WKORV. For next year, I’m trying to make a 14 night 1 bedroom reservation. Online it’s not letting me combine, so my question is if I can
> 1) call in at the 12 month window and get them to combine on the phone?
> 2) book 7 nights 12 month window and do the same for the next 7 nights online. Then call in and ask if they can combine the reservations?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help.


Option 2 is how I would book the reservations for the 1-BR villas.  Then call in with the reservation numbers and ask them to link the reservations, if possible.  We've done this in the past.  CJ


----------



## Sv1plat52

I had the reserve button pop up for the villa and resort I wanted. I clicked on it right away, the thing was spinning for like 5 seconds and then the red warning came on saying that there were no villas available. 

8 months reservations are just BS. People with bots, and rental companies must be all sending automated requests at the same time. 

I hope you cannot rent those units....this how bitter you become when you lose sleep after this.


----------



## jabberwocky

Sv1plat52 said:


> I had the reserve button pop up for the villa and resort I wanted. I clicked on it right away, the thing was spinning for like 5 seconds and then the red warning came on saying that there were no villas available.
> 
> 8 months reservations are just BS. People with bots, and rental companies must be all sending automated requests at the same time.
> 
> I hope you cannot rent those units....this how bitter you become when you lose sleep after this.



Which resort and timeframe are you looking at?


----------



## mauitraveler

Sv1plat52 said:


> I had the reserve button pop up for the villa and resort I wanted. I clicked on it right away, the thing was spinning for like 5 seconds and then the red warning came on saying that there were no villas available.
> 
> 8 months reservations are just BS. People with bots, and rental companies must be all sending automated requests at the same time.
> 
> I hope you cannot rent those units....this how bitter you become when you lose sleep after this.


Sorry that you didn't get the reservation that you wanted.  It's happened to us before, but I was successful reserving the next night.  Hope you're going to try again tonight, or keep looking at availability over the next few days.  Sometimes, folks cancel within a few days.  Good luck!  CJ


----------



## Sv1plat52

jabberwocky said:


> Which resort and timeframe are you looking at?





mauitraveler said:


> Sorry that you didn't get the reservation that you wanted.  It's happened to us before, but I was successful reserving the next night.  Hope you're going to try again tonight, or keep looking at availability over the next few days.  Sometimes, folks cancel within a few days.  Good luck!  CJ



I was trying to get a 1 bedroom premium at the Westin st. Johns. I have never been there and although it seems that they are still rebuilding after the hurricane, I was really looking forward to it.

I could not do another sleepless night( I was so upset the previous nights that I ended up not sleeping)

So I looked for all availability and I ended up booking a studio at WKOVRN for 10 nights. I worried that we will feel claustrophobic in such a small room for 10 days...

the good thing is that I have never been to Hawaii either. Airplane fares seems to be similar if I buy them now.


----------



## DavidnRobin

Sv1plat52 said:


> I was trying to get a 1 bedroom premium at the Westin st. Johns. I have never been there and although it seems that they are still rebuilding after the hurricane, I was really looking forward to it.
> 
> I could not do another sleepless night( I was so upset the previous nights that I ended up not sleeping)
> 
> So I looked for all availability and I ended up booking a studio at WKOVRN for 10 nights. I worried that we will feel claustrophobic in such a small room for 10 days...
> 
> the good thing is that I have never been to Hawaii either. Airplane fares seems to be similar if I buy them now.



It is St John (no s)
1Bd at WSJ are very limited as they are only in VGV phase. These villas are also fixed/fixed, and WSJ-VGV Owners get first chance at 10 months if they are looking to switch within their season.

So... this isn’t really ‘a problem making reservations’ issue.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sv1plat52

DavidnRobin said:


> It is St John (no s)
> 1Bd at WSJ are very limited as they are only in VGV phase. These villas are also fixed/fixed, and WSJ-VGV Owners get first chance at 10 months if they are looking to switch within their season.
> 
> So... this isn’t really ‘a problem making reservations’ issue.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



thank you, but I am not following. I completed the search, the 1bd was available and I clicked on reservation details. Once the page opened I clicked on reserve. At that point after 5-10 seconds a red warning showed saying that the villa was no longer available while the widget was still spinning. 

why isn’t this a problem?


----------



## jabberwocky

Sv1plat52 said:


> thank you, but I am not following. I completed the search, the 1bd was available and I clicked on reservation details. Once the page opened I clicked on reserve. At that point after 5-10 seconds a red warning showed saying that the villa was no longer available while the widget was still spinning.
> 
> why isn’t this a problem?



I understand your frustration with the system.  It must be tough having your heart set on specific dates and then being so close only to have someone else beat you to it.

I think the intent of this thread was to document problems in situations where there should be ample actual availability but for some reason the online booking system was not showing any availability (usually in the home resort period).  In your case the online system did show availability; however, someone else apparently beat you to the punch in securing the SO reservation (even if it is only a fraction of a second the computer is impartial).  In this case the online system appears to still be working as intended, even if the results are not what you desired.

On the positive side I do think you'll enjoy WKORV-N and Maui.  The studio units are not bad and much better than the south WKORV phase in that they have a real lanai that you can sit on.  While you probably won't have an oceanview with a SO reservation, the island view units at WKORV-N don't overlook the parking lot.  Keep an eye out and something might open up at WSJ (plans change and people do cancel).  You might also be able to find a 1 BR opens up at WKORV-N rather than the studio.  Just keep checking (you can do this during the day as well).


----------



## tamu_bu

pacman777 said:


> Having the same issue. Called to try and make a reservation but with no success. Odd thing is that you see Staroption availabilbity (which can't be booked until 8 months out) which should imply that home resort reservation should be available for the same period.  Maybe the greedy bastards of Starwood/Vistana are holding back the prime weeks for themselves.


Curious if you resolved this... I own platinum season 67,100 at Kierland. Called yesterday (12/30/2019) to make a home resort reservation for 11/22/2020. I was told that I couldn't until 3/21/2020 which is the 8 month window. Was also restricted to an 8 month window online. The agent oddly told me that I could make a reservation next December during platinum season but not gold at Thanksgiving.

Since I am not very attuned to the rules after the Vistana merger, I assumed that yet more rules and restrictions have added to. Has the home resort window been eliminated? Or is the agent misguided?


----------



## sjsharkie

tamu_bu said:


> Curious if you resolved this... I own platinum season 67,100 at Kierland. Called yesterday (12/30/2019) to make a home resort reservation for 11/22/2020. I was told that I couldn't until 3/21/2020 which is the 8 month window. Was also restricted to an 8 month window online. The agent oddly told me that I could make a reservation next December during platinum season but not gold at Thanksgiving.
> 
> Since I am not very attuned to the rules after the Vistana merger, I assumed that yet more rules and restrictions have added to. Has the home resort window been eliminated? Or is there agent misguided?


This is how it has always worked. You own platinum plus season at Kierland and you are trying to reserve in gold plus season.

You only have priority at 12 to 8 months for reservations during your season. You need to wait until the 8 month mark for everything else - even if it is a "lower" season.

The good news is that if it is still there, it will cost you less points per night than a plat plus season rezzie.

Ryan

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## suzannesimon

tamu_bu said:


> Curious if you resolved this... I own platinum season 67,100 at Kierland. Called yesterday (12/30/2019) to make a home resort reservation for 11/22/2020. I was told that I couldn't until 3/21/2020 which is the 8 month window. Was also restricted to an 8 month window online. The agent oddly told me that I could make a reservation next December during platinum season but not gold at Thanksgiving.
> 
> Since I am not very attuned to the rules after the Vistana merger, I assumed that yet more rules and restrictions have added to. Has the home resort window been eliminated? Or is the agent misguided?


If you own Platinum, then you can’t reserve a home resort week during Gold.  You have to wait for 8 months since only Gold Kierland owners can reserve it 8-12 months.


----------



## jabberwocky

Nothing has changed with the system.  The agent is correct and simply following the rules.

A home resort reservation 8-12 months out must be made in the same season and the same unit type as you own for a full week. It sounds like you own a 1BR plat at WKV so that means you can book into a 1BR in platinum season there (weeks 1-21, 50-52)

At the 8 month mark you can make a SO reservation and use your points in lieu of using your week.  You are trying to book a gold season week when you own a platinum week which means you have to wait until the SO window opens.


----------



## blondietink

tamu_bu said:


> Curious if you resolved this... I own platinum season 67,100 at Kierland. Called yesterday (12/30/2019) to make a home resort reservation for 11/22/2020. I was told that I couldn't until 3/21/2020 which is the 8 month window. Was also restricted to an 8 month window online. The agent oddly told me that I could make a reservation next December during platinum season but not gold at Thanksgiving.
> 
> Since I am not very attuned to the rules after the Vistana merger, I assumed that yet more rules and restrictions have added to. Has the home resort window been eliminated? Or is the agent misguided?



Yes, you can only book 12 to 8 months out in the season you own.  For example, we own Gold Plus at Lagunamar, so I can book January weeks 12 months out since it is gold plus season.  However, if I wanted to book in February, which is Platinum Plus, I would have to wait for the 8 month mark.


----------



## DavidnRobin

For the 1st time I was not able to reserve at 12 months (exactly! 9pm PST) our WKORV OFD studio for Prez Week (2/13/21).

Yet... shows low availability for OF Studio Premium Villa (reservation window 6/13/20 - 8 month point).

First time denied, and site was operating fine.

Then... went back 20 mins later and low availability OF studio villas (8-month point) were gone?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kobidobi

Boo....  I would probably try a few more times tomorrow if I were you.  I got my OFC, but it took a few tries.  I got in and it showed availability, and then after it went to "check eligibility" it said it was gone.  I searched again, got nothing.  Then tried again at 9:14 and miraculously, all three sizes were available so I grabbed a 2BR.  I hope something shows up for you!


----------



## Henry M.

I was able to reserve 2BR President's Week OV at WKORV and IV at WKORV-N. I reserved WKORV first, then went back to the dashboard to Reserve WKORV-N a few minutes later. The process was a little slow when checking the reservation but worked without a hitch. 

I just checked at 12:49 am EST, and it only shows studios as available. 2BR and 1BR show available at the 8 month mark.


----------



## DavidnRobin

kobidobi said:


> Boo.... I would probably try a few more times tomorrow if I were you. I got my OFC, but it took a few tries. I got in and it showed availability, and then after it went to "check eligibility" it said it was gone. I searched again, got nothing. Then tried again at 9:14 and miraculously, all three sizes were available so I grabbed a 2BR. I hope something shows up for you!



Thanks. I did for about 30 mins.
That’s how I saw the OF studio with low availability as SO reservation window opening 6/13/20 disappear.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin

And no success for WKORV OFD Studio for Sun nite Feb 14 2021.

Let me in - then no availability.
I was on exactly at opening.
And quick on search.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denise L

DavidnRobin said:


> And no success for WKORV OFD Studio for Sun nite Feb 14 2021.
> 
> Let me in - then no availability.
> I was on exactly at opening.
> And quick on search.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That is terrible news.  Makes me wonder how hard it will be to even book the OFD we are planning to buy .  I know that you are quick and always on top of making your reservations, too.  Do you have a backup plan?

This is the first year that we haven’t had to attempt to book Presidents’ Week in our OV unit.  It was a relief not to fight with the computer system.


----------



## DavidnRobin

Backup plan is to keep trying.
Low statistic - but WKORV OF access seems to have changed. I can only assume everything is on up and up, but these WKORV OF are getting taken quickly.
They can’t hold more than they own...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SMHarman

I wonder how much ODF they kept. 

I guess the hotel side of the house may want to sell them. Do they appear there as a bookable option?


----------



## SteelerGal

Could not book WMO weekend at SDO for home usage.  Nearly 2wks later, this Wednesday,  was able to book Prem side in the afternoon.  I now check daily 3-4x day to see if availability pops up. I do see more SO options.


----------



## PamMo

No luck on WKORVN OF last night either.

Edit 3:00PM ET: After checking throughout the morning, a 2/14/21 WKORVN OF studio finally popped up and I was able to book it.


----------



## DavidnRobin

Update: I was able to book our WKORV OFD studio for Feb 20, 2021.
I was online and ready at 12-month opening.
However... after it initially allowed me to proceed with clicking terms&conditions it stated that something went wrong (!) and to retry (arg!). Which just cause the delay circle to come up and nothing. Had to refresh page and re-enter.

When I attempted to re-reserve it stated that I couldn’t because I don’t have that ownership available (!).
But... when I checked my current reservations, the new OFD Studio was listed.

So... I made it in time by being online exactly at opening with everything filled out and waited for new date to appear.
Successfully reserved quickly until confirming after T&C button, and got an error and to retry.
HomeResort Reservations were gone, and stated I didn’t have available ownership (which we do).
However reservation was made as it showed up on Dashboard even though I received error message.
I received email confirmation at 9:02pm PST.

Whew!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Markus

Could not book my Lagunamar Oceanside for any week 51 or 52 this year. Was online right at midnight and there was never any availability.

markus


----------



## DannyTS

I  booked last night week 52 at Lagunamar (not oceanside). I am glad we were able too, it is even more precious than other years. By most estimates a majority should be vaccinated by then and  the riskiest aspects of the pandemic should be behind us.


----------



## suzannesimon

Markus said:


> Could not book my Lagunamar Oceanside for any week 51 or 52 this year. Was online right at midnight and there was never any availability.
> 
> markus




They may hold back on those weeks. At least half of them were sold as fixed event  weeks and are automatically reserved for the owners.


----------



## DannyTS

suzannesimon said:


> They may hold back on those weeks. At least half of them were sold as fixed event  weeks and are automatically reserved for the owners.


I am not sure how many contracts are at Lagunamar that are both Oceanside and event weeks if any. My understanding is that most if not all event weeks are regular Oceanview.


----------



## Markus

I will try calling on Monday and see what they say. It seems like something is off, because there has always been availability for these Oceanside weeks 12 months out.


----------



## DannyTS

Markus said:


> I will try calling on Monday and see what they say. It seems like something is off, because there has always been availability for these Oceanside weeks 12 months out.


I guess they just "forgot" to release them this time. Do you own and were you able to book any oceanview?


----------



## dioxide45

suzannesimon said:


> They may hold back on those weeks. At least half of them were sold as fixed event  weeks and are automatically reserved for the owners.


I thought the event weeks still float on checkin day, so you still have to make a reservation?


----------



## suzannesimon

DannyTS said:


> I am not sure how many contracts are at Lagunamar that are both Oceanside and event weeks if any. My understanding is that most if not all event weeks are regular Oceanview.


 That’s fine for me. All of our ocean view event weeks have been beautiful.


----------



## Markus

DannyTS said:


> I guess they just "forgot" to release them this time. Do you own and were you able to book any oceanview?


I own 3 Oceanview weeks at Lagunamar as well, and was able to book those no problem.

markus


----------



## suzannesimon

dioxide45 said:


> I thought the event weeks still float on checkin day, so you still have to make a reservation?



Mine is a fixed Friday check-in for Christmas week. It pops up every year in my account in November,  I think,  as a confirmed reservation. I do nothing to book it.


----------



## DannyTS

suzannesimon said:


> Mine is a fixed Friday check-in for Christmas week. It pops up every year in my account in November,  I think,  as a confirmed reservation. I do nothing to book it.


do all the even weeks have Friday check in at Lagunamar? I reviewed the papers for one and I could not find the detail specified anywhere, it turned out the reservations started indeed Fridays.


----------



## suzannesimon

DannyTS said:


> do all the even weeks have Friday check in at Lagunamar? I reviewed the papers for one and I could not find the detail specified anywhere, it turned out the reservations started indeed Fridays.


I don’t know. I bought it resale.  I was looking for a different resort and I found this one advertised as a Platinum week for $7000 and bought it. The title company discovered it was a fixed Christmas week. At first I was disappointed but I bought it anyway. It rents really well. I rented it this year and we’re checking in on a restricted Star Option reservation on Monday. They told me it can float Platinum if I cancel the reservation but I’ve never tried it.


----------



## cubigbird

suzannesimon said:


> I don’t know. I bought it resale.  I was looking for a different resort and I found this one advertised as a Platinum week for $7000 and bought it. The title company discovered it was a fixed Christmas week. At first I was disappointed but I bought it anyway. It rents really well. I rented it this year and we’re checking in on a restricted Star Option reservation on Monday. They told me it can float Platinum if I cancel the reservation but I’ve never tried it.



Fixed Christmas weeks are "Event Weeks" (week 51) at Lagunamar.  They auto reserve and checkin day is always Friday.  You are correct that you can cancel the reservation and float it.  It's a very prime week and during non-COVID years it's impossible to book it from the outside and can rent for a huge premium.  I know Marriott rents just the studios for upwards of $900/night during that week.  I own the same week and in the past have tried to move the week usage down 1 day to Saturday-Saturday but it's always been full, no availability.


----------



## suzannesimon

cubigbird said:


> Fixed Christmas weeks are "Event Weeks" (week 51) at Lagunamar.  They auto reserve and checkin day is always Friday.  You are correct that you can cancel the reservation and float it.  It's a very prime week and during non-COVID years it's impossible to book it from the outside and can rent for a huge premium.  I know Marriott rents just the studios for upwards of $900/night during that week.  I own the same week and in the past have tried to move the week usage down 1 day to Saturday-Saturday but it's always been full, no availability.



Once I called to see if I could book it for a Saturday check-in. She told me it was a dangerous move because I’d have to give up my week and there might be nothing to rebook so I didn’t do it. This year with a Christmas Day check-out, I was able to book the 25th to 27th with restricted options to add to it.


----------



## Markus

DannyTS said:


> I guess they just "forgot" to release them this time. Do you own and were you able to book any oceanview?


Spoke to owner resolution this morning and got my week booked.


----------



## DannyTS

Markus said:


> Spoke to owner resolution this morning and got my week booked.


good for you! Was it difficult to get them on the phone?


----------



## Markus

DannyTS said:


> good for you! Was it difficult to get them on the phone?


When I called, I was put on hold and requested a call back, which came within an hour. I asked to be transfered to resolution services and that was done within 5 Minutes. very satisfied with the outcome.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

Markus said:


> When I called, I was put on hold and requested a call back, which came within an hour. I asked to be transfered to resolution services and that was done within 5 Minutes. very satisfied with the outcome.


Is there a separate # for owner resolutions?.  I have been having difficulty reaching anyone to get my SO's returned from a recent cancelation.


----------



## Markus

Tucsonadventurer said:


> Is there a separate # for owner resolutions?.  I have been having difficulty reaching anyone to get my SO's returned from a recent cancelation.


You just have to call the regular number and ask to be transferred to them.


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad

Markus said:


> You just have to call the regular number and ask to be transferred to them.


Yes, after I'd chatted online with someone they emailed me and said please contact Resolution Services Department immediately on a given number and when I called it I just got the general line, intro speech, our lines are busy, goodbye.


----------



## alwysonvac

Bumping.. due to recent reports. I thought this was a sticky at one point,

2022 booking issue









						Trouble getting reservations for 2022 Hawaii
					

Last night at midnight Eastern time, I went online to reserve 2022 WKORV as I have for about the past 10 years.  It returned zero inventory, and the message said I could try at the 8 months out window (which would not guarantee me the ocean view I pay for).  This has never happened before.  This...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Pipercub925

I just had the same problem alwysonvac!   I’ve never experienced anything like this before! I wasn’t even trying right at midnight EST, and I was looking at less then 12 months, but it gave me the same information you got!  I was also trying to book home resort WKORV as well as WKORV North.  Really frustrating!


----------

